# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Βασιλικός πολτός

## tsakalofido

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟ ΠΟΛΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΤΙ ΡΟΛΟ ΒΑΡΑΕΙ?ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΕΡΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΕ ΚΑΛΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ...ΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ??  :05. Hantel:  [/b]

----------


## v@g

*ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟΣ ΠΟΛΤΟΣ*

Η μεγάλη θρεπτική αξία και οι βιολογικές ιδιότητες του βασιλικού πολτού οφείλονται στην ειδική σύνθεσή του. Τα κύρια συστατικά είναι νερό, πρωτεΐνες, σάκχαρα, λιπίδια και μεταλλικά άλατα. Το νερό αποτελεί τα 2/3 του φρέσκου βασιλικού πολτού, αλλά σε ξηρό βάρος οι πρωτεϊνες και τα σάκχαρα υπερτερούν κατά πολύ. Από τις αζωτούχες ενώσεις, οι πρωτεϊνες καταλαμβάνουν ποσοστό 73,9. Όλα τα απαραίτητα αμινοξέα για τον άνθρωπο είναι παρόντα σε επαρκείς αναλογίες. Σε σύνολο 29 αμινοξέων που έχουν ταυτοποιηθεί, τα πιο σημαντικά είναι το ασπαρτικό και το γλουταμινικό οξύ (Howe et al., 1985). 

Τα σάκχαρα αποτελούνται κυρίως από φρουκτόζη και γλυκόζη σε σχετικά σταθερή αναλογία, όμοια με αυτή του μελιού. Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις η φρουκτόζη και γλυκόζη μαζί αποτελούν το 90% των συνολικών σακχάρων. Η αναλογία λιπιδίων είναι ένα σπουδαίο και πολύ ενδιαφέρον χαρακτηριστικό του βασιλικού πολτού. Τα λιπίδια αποτελούνται κυρίως από λιπαρά οξέα με ασυνήθιστη και σπάνια δομή, μεταξύ των οποίων το κυριότερο είναι το υδροξυτρανσδεκενοϊκό οξύ, το οποίο έχει αντιβακτηριακές και μυκητοκτόνες ιδιότητες. Τα κυριότερα μεταλλικά στοιχεία που περιέχει είναι: K, Ca, Na, Zn, Fe, Cu και Mn, με μία ισχυρή επικράτηση του καλίου, σε μικρότερες όμως συγκεντρώσεις από ότι στη γύρη. 

Χαρακτηριστικό για το βασιλικό πολτό είναι και η περιεκτικότητά του σε βιταμίνες: βιταμίνη Β1, Β2, Β3, Β4, Β5, Β6, Β7, Β8, Β9, Β12 και σε μικρότερες ποσότητες βιταμίνη C, D, A και Ε. Το παντοθενικό οξύ (Β5) παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο στο μεταβολισμό των προνυμφών που βρίσκονται στην ανάπτυξη. 

Κατά τη διάρκεια των πρώτων μελετών, ιδιαίτερη έμφαση είχε δοθεί στις έρευνες για εντοπισμό σεξουαλικών ορμονών στο βασιλικό πολτό. Οι Melampy και Stanley (1940) δεν έδειξαν τέτοιου είδους επιδράσεις στους αρουραίους, ενώ οι Johansson και Johansson (1958) απέδειξαν την απουσία ανθρώπινων σεξουαλικών ορμονών. Πρόσφατα με τη χρησιμοποίηση πιο εξελιγμένων μεθόδων, βρέθηκαν ίχνη τεστοστερόνης (Vittek and Slomiany, 1984), τα οποία σε σύγκριση με τα ποσά τεστοστερόνης που παράγει ένας άνδρας ημερησίως είναι αμελητέα. Συνεπώς δεν υπάρχουν βιολογικές επιδράσεις για τόσο μικρές ποσότητες. 

Επίσης περιέχει και μία αναλογία ενεργών ουσιών, όπως η ακετυλοχολίνη που βρίσκεται σε ποσότητα πάνω από 1 mg/g και η οποία έχει αγγειoδιασταλτικές ιδιότητες, χρήσιμες για τη θεραπεία κυκλοφορικών διαταραχών που απαντώνται σε ηλικιωμένα άτομα. Επιπλέον έχει επίδραση και στο νευρικό σύστημα επιτρέποντας τη μεταφορά νευρικών ταλαντώσεων από μία νευρική ίνα σε άλλη. Τέλος διεγείρει την έκκριση αδρεναλίνης.

Ο βασιλικός πολτός παρέχει μία σειρά από θρεπτικά, ενεργητικά και μεταβολικά οφέλη. Επιδρά στη μακροζωία, βοηθά στη διατήρηση της υγείας, της ομορφιάς και της νεότητας, στις διάφορες λειτουργίες του σώματος και αυξάνει την αντοχή σε ασθένειες. Ευνοεί την οξυγόνωση των ιστών, διεγείρει την όρεξη και την ψυχική διάθεση, προικίζει τον οργανισμό με ερυθροποιητικές ιδιότητες (παραγωγή ερυθρών αιμοσφαιρίων), δρα ως αναλγητικό ελαφρύνοντας την αίσθηση του πόνου, βρίσκει εφαρμογή σε πόνους ρευματισμών, σε νεφρικά συμπτώματα που συναντώνται κατά την περίοδο της εγκυμοσύνης και στην ανάπτυξη των πρόωρων παιδιών. Επίσης διεγείρει την αντιβιοτική δράση του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος, εμποδίζοντας την εισβολή και δράση των επιβλαβών βακτηρίων, ιών και μυκήτων. Επιπλέον ενεργεί ως τονωτικό του νευρικού συστήματος, ιδιότητα που οφείλεται στην παρουσία της ακετυλοχολίνης. 

Συνεπώς ο βασιλικός πολτός είναι ένα πολύτιμο μελισσοκομικό προϊόν, το οποίο θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως συμπλήρωμα διατροφής αλλά και ως φάρμακο. Συνιστάται τόσο για άτομα που αντιμετωπίζουν κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας και βρίσκονται σε στάδιο ανάρρωσης αλλά και για υγιή άτομα στα οποία προσδίδει καλύτερη φυσική κατάσταση, μεγαλύτερη αντοχή κατά τη διάρκεια εντατικών δραστηριοτήτων και γενικώς ενισχύει τη γενική κατάσταση του οργανισμού εναντίον διαφόρων επιθέσεων. 

_πηγή: 
ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟΣ ΠΟΛΤΟΣ (ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ-ΣΥΣΤΑΣΗ-ΧΡΗΣΕΙΣ)
Πασχάλης Χαριζάνης και Αικατερίνη Σάτου.
Εργαστήριο Σηροτροφίας και Μελισσοκομίας
Γεωπονικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, Ιερά Οδός 75, 11855 Αθήνα._

----------


## gpol

αυτο που εχω να πω απο επαγγελματια προπονητη κολυμβησης που το δοκιμασε σε αθλητες του, δεν εκανα κατι στην αποδοση τους

----------


## Gasturb

> ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟ ΠΟΛΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΤΙ ΡΟΛΟ ΒΑΡΑΕΙ?ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΕΡΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΕ ΚΑΛΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ...ΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ??  [/b]


tsakalofido διάβασε αυτό ..

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtopic.php?t=699

.. κ τήρησέ το

Gt

----------


## ajax

πολυ καλο.δυσκολα θα το βρεις αλλα αν το καταφερεις αξιζει.μην παρεις καποια που πουλανε σε στυλ συμπληρωματων δεν κανουν τιποτα.η απο παραγωγο η καθολου

----------


## tsakalofido

Σας ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας...

----------


## alex_switch

Επιδεί νομίζω οτι ειναι σχετικο δεν θα ανοιξω αλλο ποστ!
Επεσε στα χερια μου καταλαθος ενα βιολογικό σκευασμα βασιλικου πολτου το οποίο αναφερει οτι ειναι απο: 
Ζαχαρη-->ζαχαροκαλαμου
Λυοφιλοποιημενος βασικλικος πολτος-->160mg(χαρακτηρισμενο σε 10-HDA >= 4%)
αμυλο ρυζιου
Ημερισια δοση 2 ταμπλετες 480mg καθε ταμπλετα!!
Τι μου προτείνετε να το ξεκινησω?και σε τι δοσολογια??  :02. Confused2:   :02. Confused2:  
Gas sorry αν ειναι off topic, αλλα το θεωρησα σχετικο!!

----------


## Gasturb

> Gas sorry αν ειναι off topic, αλλα το θεωρησα σχετικο!!


Πλέον όχι μόνο off αλλά όλο το thread δικό σου.

Gt

----------


## RUHL

Με τι στοχο?  :01. Mr. Green:  


Εμενα μου το πρωτηναν εφοσον μου κοπει η ορεξη στον ογκο και αρχησω να μπουκωνω αλλα απο κανενα μελισοκομο γνωστο  οχι τις μουφιες που πουλανε  :01. Razz:

----------


## alex_switch

Δηλαδη αν εσυ το ενρισκες στο σπιτι σου δεν θα το επερνες??αυτο θελω να μαθω κ εγω τι προσφερει!!
thanks Gas  :02. Rocking:

----------


## alex_switch

Rhul τελικά δεν έχεις κάτι στο μυαλό σου που θα μπορεί να με οφελήσει απο αυτο το σκευασμα ε??
Η καποιος αλλος γενικα...??  :02. Confused2:   :02. Confused2:   :02. Confused2:

----------


## RUHL

Παρτο ρε καλο ειναι τι κανεις τωρα ογκο για γραμμωση?



The general interest in bee products for the treatment and prevention of various ailments on the part of medical practitioners and laymen alike attests to the validity of bee products as health aids.

Studies indicate the effectiveness of royal jelly for the following:
for tiredness and overwork, asthenia, anxiety states, insomnia and anorexia
bronchial asthma
liver diseases (hepatitis)
pancreatitis
general exhaustion diseases
arthritis, gout, atherosclerosis
kidney diseases
stomach ulcers
ovarian insufficiency
reversing the aging process
stimulating and regenerating the nervous system
for accelerating the healing and consolidation of fractured bones.
skin disorders
promotes sexual  rejuvenation

    Since its action seems to be more systemic rather than one which affects a specific biological function, royal jelly has been highly recommended for a large variety of purposes. 
    Nearly all the scientific investigators have agreed upon at least two things:
          1. More laboratory and clinical studies are needed and should be made until the whole story of royal jelly is known; and,
          2. Nonetheless, royal jelly is a valuable addition to everyone's diet.

The Banting Institute of Ontario, on analyzing royal jelly found that it is rich in proteins and vitamins of the B complex and especially in pantothenic acid, the vitamin B which has been associated with longevity and in restoring gray hair to its original color. The United States Department of Agriculture has said that one gram (1/30 oz.) contains the following:

Vitamin B1 (Thiamin )-1.5 to 7.4 micrograms

Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin)-5.3 to 10.0 micrograms

Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine)-2.2 to 10.2 micrograms

Niacin (Nicotinic acid)-91.0 to 149.0 micrograms

Pantothenic Acid-65.0 to 200.0 micrograms

Biotin-0.9 to 3.7 micrograms

Inositol-78.0 to 150.0 micrograms

Folic Acid-0.16 to 0.50 micrograms

Vitamin C-a trace

Vitamin E-none

----------


## alex_switch

:03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:  
Ογκο για κανα μηνα ακόμα...

Πολυ δουλειά ρε συ αυτες οι μέλλισες τελικα....  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## RUHL

Φαντασου στην βασηλισα δινουν βασιλικο πολτο και ειδες διαφορα που εχει απο τις κανονικες μελισσες ετσι θα γινεις και εσυ 2πλασιος  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:  (λεμε τωρα  :01. Razz:   )

----------


## RUHL

Μια χαρα ρε παιζει να σου ανοιξη και την ορεξη και να τρως πιο πολυ οπως και να εχει θα τουμπανιασεις αντε παλι τυχερε  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:

----------


## alex_switch

:05. Posing:  

 :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## sotirisalex

Μου προτειναν επειδη δεν τρωω πολλα ψαρια αντι να  παρω fish oil παρω βασιλικο πολτο...και ετσι θα μου ανεβει το βαρως
σου ανοιγει την ορεξη και τετοια....τι ακριβως ειναι ?χρειαζεται?

----------


## DENNISGR

λοιπον φιλε alex_switch η γνωμη μου ειναι να παρεις βασιλικο πολτο!! επερνα και εγω ενα διαστημα........  με βοηθουσε πολυ στην προπονηση επερνα μια οταν ξυπνουσα το πρωι και μια 1 ωρα πριν την προπονηση και γενικα το συνηστουν και οι γιατροι.... δεν χανεις παντως  :03. Clapping:

----------


## slaine

εγώ όταν έπαιρνα για μεγάλο διάστημα δεν είδα διαφορά αλλά μάλλον έπαιρνα ελάχιστη ποσότητα. τι δόση θα παίρνεισ?

----------


## DENNISGR

την ειχα παρει απο το φαρμακει slaine και ειχε μεσα ενα μικρο κουταλακι σαν οδοντογλυφιδα! το γεμιζα ολο 2 φορες την ημερα το πρωι και καμια ωρα πριν την προπονηση......  :05. Squat:   :05. Weights:

----------


## slaine

εγώ έπαιρνα από το μελισοκόμο κατευθείαν και δόση σε μία οδοντογλυφίδα 1-2 φορές τη μέρα. καμία διαφορά. αλλά ίσως να ήταν και λίγο, ξέρω γω...

----------


## DENNISGR

Ναι!! μαλλον εγω επερνα αρκετη δοση... 


> ίσως να ήταν και λίγο, ξέρω γω...

----------


## liakosDRAMA

γεια σας παιδια σας ειχα συστηθει κ πριν αλλα ας τα ξαναπω μπας κ εχει σημασια η ηλικια.ειμαι 16 ετων 1.89 75 κιλα κ ξανα ξεκινησα γυμναστηριο με διατροφη κ θελω να σας ρωτησω αν με την διατροφη κανει να περνω βασιλικο πολτο και ταχινι.κανω διατροφη για ογκο μην φανταστητε καμια τρελη απλα τρωω σηνεχεια μπανανες για υδατανθρακες κ γαλα, τυρι  για πρωτεινες κ εχω κοψει τα αχρηστα φαγητα (σαντουιτς κ τετια) λοιπον θα ηθελα να μαθω αν με την διατροφη κανει να περνω βασιλικο πολτο κ ταχινι αφτα ¨)

----------


## Stephany Thes

ναι γιατί να μην κάνει? Με μέτρο όμως.. Βασιλικός πολτός νομίζω πάει με πρωινό, ενώ το ταχίνι είναι ότι καλύτερο για βράδυ, χάρη στα λιπαρά οξέα του. μονο γάλα & τυρί τρως για πρωτεινη?

----------


## liakosDRAMA

γαλα και τυρι περνω καθημερινα γιατι ξερω οτι αφτα δινουν πρωτεινες σιγουρα οποτε να ξερω οτι περνω πρωτεινες τωρα αμα περνω κ απο φαγητα του σπιτιου δν ξερω,τρωω τα παντα οτιδηποτε εχει δν εχω προβλημα σε καποια γευση απλα τρωω τυρι κ πινω γαλα για να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι περνω πρωτεινες

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> γαλα και τυρι περνω καθημερινα γιατι ξερω οτι αφτα δινουν πρωτεινες σιγουρα οποτε να ξερω οτι περνω πρωτεινες τωρα αμα περνω κ απο φαγητα του σπιτιου δν ξερω,τρωω τα παντα οτιδηποτε εχει δν εχω προβλημα σε καποια γευση απλα τρωω τυρι κ πινω γαλα για να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι περνω πρωτεινες


Περισσότερη πρωτείνη θα βρεις στο μοσχάρι, το κοτόπουλο, τον τόνο, τα ασπράδια αυγού...
Γενικά τρώγε όσο θέλεις από άπαχα κρέατα, πουλερικά και ψάρια. Από εκεί θα πάρεις περισσότερη πρωτείνη για να αναπτύξεις τους μυες σου

----------


## Exci

> γαλα και τυρι περνω καθημερινα γιατι ξερω οτι αφτα δινουν πρωτεινες σιγουρα οποτε να ξερω οτι περνω πρωτεινες τωρα αμα περνω κ απο φαγητα του σπιτιου δν ξερω,τρωω τα παντα οτιδηποτε εχει δν εχω προβλημα σε καποια γευση απλα τρωω τυρι κ πινω γαλα για να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι περνω πρωτεινες


 :01. Neutral:

----------


## Pain

*Ιστορική αναδρομή*

Τη δεκαετία του 50, δύο προϊόντα από το μελίσσι προτάθηκαν ως διαιτητικά και θεραπευτικά για τον άνθρωπο: η γύρη και ο βασιλικός πολτός. Παίρνοντας ως έναυσμα τη διαφορά που υπάρχει ανάμεσα στη βασίλισσα μέλισσα και τις εργάτριες, όσον αφορά τον τρόπο ζωής τους αλλά και τη διάρκεια που ζουν, οι ερευνητές κατέληξαν σε πολύ ενδιαφέροντα συμπεράσματα για τα αποτελέσματα που έχει η χρήση αυτού του φυσικού δυναμωτικού. Συγκεκριμένα ο βασιλικός πολτός είναι γνωστός από το 1954, όταν ο πάπας Πίος ο 12ος, ο οποίος πλησίαζε το θάνατο από βαθειά γηρατειά, κατανάλωσε βασιλικό πολτό και ανέκαμψε μυστηριωδώς. Από τότε οι φήμες για τις θεραπευτικές του δράσεις έχουν πάρει τεράστιες διαστάσεις.

*Προέλευση και ιδιότητες*

Ο βασιλικός πολτός είναι η φυσική παχύρρευστη, βιολογική ουσία που παράγουν οι νεαρές εργάτριες μέλισσες και χρησιμεύει για την αποκλειστική διατροφή της βασίλισσας. Αυτό το υπόλευκο γαλακτώδες υποκατάστατο που παράγεται από τις μέλισσες, είναι η μοναδική τροφή της μέλισσας βασίλισσας. Σημειώνεται εδώ ότι οι βασίλισσες μέλισσες δεν γεννιούνται αλλά γίνονται. Ζουν αποκλειστικά από τον βασιλικό πολτό και σε αυτόν οφείλουν το μεγάλο μέγεθος, τη γονιμότητα και τη μακροβιότητά τους. Είναι γεννημένες από τα ίδια αυγά με τις υπόλοιπες μέλισσες και το μοναδικό στοιχείο που τις διαφοροποιεί είναι η διατροφή τους. Αποτέλεσμα αυτής της διαφορετικής διατροφής, είναι ότι οι βασίλισσες είναι κατά μέσο όρο 42% μεγαλύτερες σε μέγεθος, ζουν 40-50 φορές περισσότερο και ταυτόχρονα, παράγουν περισσότερο από 2.500 αυγά καθημερινά, που αντιστοιχούν σε μέγεθος περισσότερο από 2,5 φορές τον όγκο τους. Οι τροφοί-μέλισσες (δηλαδή οι μέλισσες που τρέφουν τα μικρά σκουλήκια πριν γίνουν νύμφες), αφού φάνε μέλι και γύρη και τα επεξεργαστούν σε ειδικούς αδένες που βρίσκονται στο φάρυγγά τους, παράγουν αυτό τον πολτό που μοιάζει με κρέμα. Επομένως, κατανοεί κανείς το λόγο που ονομάστηκε βασιλικός, μια και με αυτόν τρέφεται σε όλη τη διάρκεια της ζωής της η βασίλισσα-μέλισσα. Η γεύση του βασιλικού πολτού είναι υπόξινη, ελαφρά καυστική και το χρώμα του υποκίτρινο-υπόλευκο. Με τον ίδιο πολτό τρέφονται και τα μικρά σκουλήκια που προορίζονται για βασίλισσες. Εκείνα που προορίζονται να γίνουν εργάτριες τρέφονται μόνο επί τρείς συνεχόμενες ημέρες με αυτόν και στη συνέχεια πολύ αραιότερα.

*Σύσταση βασιλικού πολτού*

Καταναλώνοντας η μέλισσα μέλι και γύρη, παίρνει όλα τα συστατικά τους. Με την επεξεργασία τους στους αδένες της, το τελικό προϊόν έχει ακόμη περισσότερα. Οι αναλύσεις που έχουν γίνει έδειξαν ότι ο μέσος όρος των κυριότερων συστατικών του είναι: υγρασία 67%, πρωτεΐνες 15,5%, σάκχαρα 12,5%, λιπαρές ουσίες 4% και τέφρα 1%. Αυτό, όμως, που δίνει τις εκπληκτικές ιδιότητες στο βασιλικό πολτό είναι η αφθονία σε βιταμίνες και ιδιαίτερα αυτές του συμπλέγματος Β, που είναι καθοριστικές για την καλή λειτουργία όχι μόνο του νευρικού μας συστήματος αλλά ολόκληρου του οργανισμού. Συγκεκριμένα, σε κάθε γραμμάριο περιέχονται: θειαμίνη (Β1) 3,9mg, ριβοφλαβίνη (Β2) 26,5mg, νιασίνη (Β3) 84mg, παντοθενικό οξύ 186mg, πυριδοξίνη (Β6) 2,4mg, ινοσιτόλη 100mg, βιοτίνη 1,7mg, φυλλικό οξύ 0,2mg. Επίσης σε διάφορες αναλογίες οι Β12, Α, D, E, K και C. 

*Χρήσεις και θεραπευτικές δράσεις*

Ο βασιλικός πολτός δεν είναι θαυματουργή πανάκεια. Το κλειδί για να καταλάβει κανείς πως είναι δυνατόν να δρα με φαινομενικά αντίθετους τρόπους (αφενός να βοηθά άτομα με αϋπνία και αφετέρου άτομα που υποφέρουν από κόπωση να μην αποκοιμούνται), είναι να τον θεωρήσει σαν έναν καταλύτη που προσφέρει τα απαραίτητα θρεπτικά συστατικά στον οργανισμό και με αυτόν τον τρόπο εξισορροπεί τη λειτουργία του και βελτιώνει το μεταβολισμό. Εκείνο που πρέπει να τονιστεί είναι ότι το υγιές και ισορροπημένο ανθρώπινο σώμα είναι μια εξαιρετικά αποτελεσματική αυτό-θεραπευόμενη μονάδα. Τα προβλήματα αρχίζουν να εμφανίζονται όταν διαταραχθεί αυτή η χημική ισορροπία. Τα συμπτώματα μπορούν να αντιμετωπιστούν με φάρμακα αλλά αυτό δεν εξαλείφει το αίτιο που το προκάλεσε. Μια φυσική θεραπεία είναι να επανέλθει το σώμα σε μια σωστή ισορροπία, χρησιμοποιώντας ένα διατροφικό συμπλήρωμα. Φυσικό συμπλήρωμα είναι ο βασιλικός πολτός, αν και σημαντικά πιό ακριβός από τα κοινά συμπληρώματα που διατίθενται στα φαρμακεία. 

Έχει αποδειχτεί ότι είναι η πλουσιότερη υγιεινή τροφή της φύσης. Επιδρά θετικά στον μεταβολισμό, στην ανάπτυξη και τη μακροζωία. Ρυθμίζει και εξισορροπεί τις λειτουργίες του οργανισμού, οξυγονώνει τα κύτταρα και αυξάνει τη φυσική αντίσταση στις εξωτερικές προσβολές αλλά και στις εσωτερικές ανωμαλίες. Αυξάνει τις σωματικές και πνευματικές δυνάμεις, τονώνει τη μνήμη, την αντοχή, την γονιμότητα και τη σεξουαλική απόδοση.

*Οι κυριότερες ενδείξεις του βασιλικού πολτού είναι:* 

Παιδιά

με αναιμία  

που παρουσιάζουν καθυστέρηση στην ανάπτυξη 

στο λύκειο, για την προετοιμασία των εξετάσεων 

κατά την ανάρρωση

Ενήλικες

για την πρόληψη εποχιακών ιώσεων 

κατά της κατάθλιψης, άγχους, στρες 

κατά της δυσκοιλιότητας 

κατά της ανικανότητας και της στειρότητας 

κατά των συμπτωμάτων που σχετίζονται με την εμμηνόπαυση 

κατά της αθηροσκλήρωσης (έλεγχος των επιπέδων της χοληστερόλης)

κατά της κόπωσης 

κατά του υποσιτισμού και της νευρικής ανορεξίας 

κατά της μυϊκής δυστροφίας 

κατά της ασθένειας του Parkinson

κατά της ασθένειας του Alzheimer 

κατά της υπέρτασης 

κατά του σακχαρώδη διαβήτη 

στα γηρατειά 

προστατευτικός ο ρόλος του για το ήπαρ 

πιθανόν αντικαρκινική δράση 

ενίσχυση ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος-αντιμικροβιακή δράση (κυρίως έναντι στρεπτόκοκκων, σταφυλόκοκκων και Ε.coli, bacilli coli) 

τόνωση και ενδυνάμωση του δέρματος (λόγω του κολλαγόνου που περιέχει-μείωση ρυτίδων) και του τριχωτού της κεφαλής 

κατά του πονοκεφάλου 

κατά των ενδοκρινικών διαταραχών και των ορμονικών ανισορροπιών 

μειώνει τον κίνδυνο στεφανιαίας νόσου 

μειώνει τα επίπεδα χοληστερόλης 

κατά των καταγμάτων των οστών

επουλώνει τις ιστικές καταστροφές 

κατά των φλεγμονών

μειώνει τα αρθριτικά προβλήματα

ευεργετικό σε περιπτώσεις μειωμένης μνήμης 

βελτιώνει το άσθμα

προσφέρει αναβολική υποστήριξη με αποτέλεσμα την αθλητική απόδοση (αυξημένη ενέργεια, αντοχή και φυσική δύναμη) 

κατά της πνευματικής κατάρρευσης

κατά των ελκών, εκζεμάτων 

μειώνει αλλεργικά συμπτώματα άλλων αιτιών 

διατήρηση ομορφιάς( :01. Wink: )

Ο βασιλικός πολτός όμως, έχει και πολλές άλλες ενδείξεις και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως διαιτητικό, με ταυτόχρονη ενίσχυση του οργανισμού. Βασιλικό πολτό συναντούμε ως συστατικό και στη βιομηχανία καλλυντικών, σε προϊόντα που προορίζονται για το αδυνάτισμα και τη μείωση της κυτταρίτιδας. Έχει διαπιστωθεί ότι ανοίγει την όρεξη και είναι εξαιρετικά βοηθητικό σε περιπτώσεις ασθενικών παιδιών. Ρυθμίζει το βάρος και βοηθά στη χώνεψη. Το μακιγιάζ με βασιλικό πολτό αποτελεί ακόμα μυστήριο και δεν είναι γνωστά τα αποτελέσματά του. Οι έρευνες βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη. 

Επιστημονική έρευνα σε θέματα προαγωγής υγείας μελέτησε την επίδραση του βασιλικού πολτού στην μείωση των επιπέδων χοληστερόλης στο αίμα. Τα αποτελέσματα έδειξαν ότι μια πρόσληψη της τάξεως των 50-100mg την ημέρα, μείωσε την χοληστερόλη στο 14% των δοκιμαζόμενων. 

Επίσης, μπορεί κανείς να συμπεράνει από τα συστατικά του βασιλικού πολτού τι είδους θεραπευτικές δράσεις μπορεί να έχει. Μια πρώτη παρατήρηση μπορεί να είναι οι αντιοξειδωτικές βιταμίνες που περιέχει, όπως η βιταμίνη C, A και E.

Σε προβλήματα όπως η κόπωση και οι αϋπνίες, οι διατροφικές ελλείψεις και άλλα, μπορεί κανείς να βρει ισχυρό σύμμαχο. Ορισμένα συμπληρώματα διατροφής μπορούν να βοηθήσουν να αντιμετωπιστεί το παροδικό αίσθημα κόπωσης. Αν αυτή οφείλεται σε ανεπάρκεια βιταμινών ή ιχνοστοιχείων, η θεραπεία μπορεί να κρίνεται απαραίτητη. Ο βασιλικός πολτός μπορεί να δώσει ότι καλύτερο από τη φύση χωρίς παρενέργειες. Θεωρείται, λοιπόν, λύση για την καθημερινότητα. Το 35% των ατόμων που παραπονιούνται για «έλλειψη ενέργειας», για παροδικές καταστάσεις κόπωσης, οφείλονται στις συνθήκες της καθημερινής ζωής, που συχνά επιδεινώνονται από λάθη στην υγιεινή διαβίωση. Επίσης, υποστηρίζεται ότι ενεργοποιεί την ανάπτυξη του μυελού των οστών και βοηθά στη γρήγορη επούλωση των πληγών (στο μισό χρόνο από αυτό που θα χρειαζόταν χωρίς αυτόν).

*Δοσολογία:*

Η δοσολογία που συστήνεται είναι η εξής: ένα κουταλάκι το πρωί νηστικός κάτω από τη γλώσσα μέχρι να διαλυθεί, τα παιδιά μισό κουταλάκι και οι αθλητές και ασθενείς έως και δύο. Απαραίτητος χρόνος χρήσης ορίζονται 3 μήνες ετησίως. Ο βασιλικός πολτός, καθώς είναι φυσικό προϊόν, είναι απόλυτα αβλαβές, δεν προκαλεί παρενέργειες και εθισμό. Η ισχύς του εξαρτάται από τη φρεσκάδα του. Συντηρείται σε 5οC (οικιακό ψυγείο) έως 6 μήνες, ενώ αλλοιώνεται από τον αέρα, το φως και τα μεταλλικά σκεύη. Όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, ο βασιλικός πολτός δεν είναι φάρμακο αλλά τροφή, όμως οι εξαιρετικά πολλές θεραπευτικές ιδιότητές του τον καθιστούν μια ουσία απέναντι στην οποία πρέπει να είναι κανείς πολύ προσεκτικός. Μέλι, για παράδειγμα, μπορεί κανείς να τρώει όσο θέλει, βασιλικό πολτό όμως ημερησίως μέχρι μισό γραμμάριο. Επίσης, καλό είναι σε περιπτώσεις χρόνιων ασθενειών να ερωτάται και ο θεράπων γιατρός.

----------


## dimou95

γεια σας το ξερω οτι υπαρχει θεμα για το βασιλικο πολτο.. απλα ανοιξα το συγκεκριμενο για να κανω την εξης ερωτηση..
ο βασιλικος πολτος συμβαλει στην αναπτυξη των μυων σε συνδυασμο με προγραμμα ογκου..? 

καποιος εμπειρος ας μου απαντησει γιατι εχω ρωτησει τους παντες..και η θα ακουω.."" ναι εννοειται θα σε φουσκωσει  :02. Clown2: 
η ακουω .."" μπα δεν προκειται να κανει απολυτως τιποτα..

----------


## Zylo

πιστευω οτι αυτο το θρεντ θα φαει lock+delete....γιατι δεν εγραψες στο θρεντ που ηδη υπαρχει?

----------


## giannis64

εγινε συγχωνευση μιας και υπηρχαν αλλα 2 θεματα ανοιχτα!

----------


## Zylo

για να επανελθουμε...ψαξτο και λιγο στο google...

----------


## dimou95

το εχω χιλιοψαξει... 
δεν βρισκω κατι ξεκαθαρο..
καποιοι το αποκαλουν μεχρι και ""natural steroid""
και αλλοι λενε πως δεν εχεικαμια σχεση με τους μυς.. :01. Unsure: 

αγορασα σημερα 20gr φρεσκου..

----------


## Zylo

natural steroid???steroid ειναι τα στεροειδη=αναβολικα.....δε παιζει κατι τετοιο....σιγουρα μεταφορικα το λενε καποια ατομα για πλακα....η για διαφημηση τεσπα....παντως εψαξα και βρηκα κατι εγω...

Ο βασιλικός πολτός είναι η φυσική παχύρρευστη, βιολογική ουσία που παράγουν οι νεαρές εργάτριες μέλισσες και χρησιμεύει για την αποκλειστική διατροφή της βασίλισσας. Αυτό το υπόλευκο γαλακτώδες υποκατάστατο που παράγεται από τις μέλισσες, είναι η μοναδική τροφή της μέλισσας βασίλισσας. Σημειώνεται εδώ ότι οι βασίλισσες μέλισσες δεν γεννιούνται αλλά γίνονται. Ζουν αποκλειστικά από τον βασιλικό πολτό και σε αυτόν οφείλουν το μεγάλο μέγεθος, τη γονιμότητα και τη μακροβιότητά τους. Είναι γεννημένες από τα ίδια αυγά με τις υπόλοιπες μέλισσες και το μοναδικό στοιχείο που τις διαφοροποιεί είναι η διατροφή τους. Αποτέλεσμα αυτής της διαφορετικής διατροφής, είναι ότι οι βασίλισσες είναι κατά μέσο όρο 42% μεγαλύτερες σε μέγεθος, ζουν 40-50 φορές περισσότερο και ταυτόχρονα, παράγουν περισσότερο από 2.500 αυγά καθημερινά, που αντιστοιχούν σε μέγεθος περισσότερο από 2,5 φορές τον όγκο τους. Οι τροφοί-μέλισσες (δηλαδή οι μέλισσες που τρέφουν τα μικρά σκουλήκια πριν γίνουν νύμφες), αφού φάνε μέλι και γύρη και τα επεξεργαστούν σε ειδικούς αδένες που βρίσκονται στο φάρυγγά τους, παράγουν αυτό τον πολτό που μοιάζει με κρέμα. Επομένως, κατανοεί κανείς το λόγο που ονομάστηκε βασιλικός, μια και με αυτόν τρέφεται σε όλη τη διάρκεια της ζωής της η βασίλισσα-μέλισσα. Η γεύση του βασιλικού πολτού είναι υπόξινη, ελαφρά καυστική και το χρώμα του υποκίτρινο-υπόλευκο. Με τον ίδιο πολτό τρέφονται και τα μικρά σκουλήκια που προορίζονται για βασίλισσες. Εκείνα που προορίζονται να γίνουν εργάτριες τρέφονται μόνο επί τρείς συνεχόμενες ημέρες με αυτόν και στη συνέχεια πολύ 

Σύσταση βασιλικού πολτού

Καταναλώνοντας η μέλισσα μέλι και γύρη, παίρνει όλα τα συστατικά τους. Με την επεξεργασία τους στους αδένες της, το τελικό προϊόν έχει ακόμη περισσότερα. Οι αναλύσεις που έχουν γίνει έδειξαν ότι ο μέσος όρος των κυριότερων συστατικών του είναι: υγρασία 67%, πρωτεΐνες 15,5%, σάκχαρα 12,5%, λιπαρές ουσίες 4% και τέφρα 1%. Αυτό, όμως, που δίνει τις εκπληκτικές ιδιότητες στο βασιλικό πολτό είναι η αφθονία σε βιταμίνες και ιδιαίτερα αυτές του συμπλέγματος Β, που είναι καθοριστικές για την καλή λειτουργία όχι μόνο του νευρικού μας συστήματος αλλά ολόκληρου του οργανισμού. Συγκεκριμένα, σε κάθε γραμμάριο περιέχονται: θειαμίνη (Β1) 3,9mg, ριβοφλαβίνη (Β2) 26,5mg, νιασίνη (Β3) 84mg, παντοθενικό οξύ 186mg, πυριδοξίνη (Β6) 2,4mg, ινοσιτόλη 100mg, βιοτίνη 1,7mg, φυλλικό οξύ 0,2mg. Επίσης σε διάφορες αναλογίες οι Β12, Α, D, E, K και C. 

Χρήσεις και θεραπευτικές δράσεις

Ο βασιλικός πολτός δεν είναι θαυματουργή πανάκεια. Το κλειδί για να καταλάβει κανείς πως είναι δυνατόν να δρα με φαινομενικά αντίθετους τρόπους (αφενός να βοηθά άτομα με αϋπνία και αφετέρου άτομα που υποφέρουν από κόπωση να μην αποκοιμούνται), είναι να τον θεωρήσει σαν έναν καταλύτη που προσφέρει τα απαραίτητα θρεπτικά συστατικά στον οργανισμό και με αυτόν τον τρόπο εξισορροπεί τη λειτουργία του και βελτιώνει το μεταβολισμό. Εκείνο που πρέπει να τονιστεί είναι ότι το υγιές και ισορροπημένο ανθρώπινο σώμα είναι μια εξαιρετικά αποτελεσματική αυτό-θεραπευόμενη μονάδα. Τα προβλήματα αρχίζουν να εμφανίζονται όταν διαταραχθεί αυτή η χημική ισορροπία. Τα συμπτώματα μπορούν να αντιμετωπιστούν με φάρμακα αλλά αυτό δεν εξαλείφει το αίτιο που το προκάλεσε. Μια φυσική θεραπεία είναι να επανέλθει το σώμα σε μια σωστή ισορροπία, χρησιμοποιώντας ένα διατροφικό συμπλήρωμα. Φυσικό συμπλήρωμα είναι ο βασιλικός πολτός, αν και σημαντικά πιό ακριβός από τα κοινά συμπληρώματα που διατίθενται στα φαρμακεία. 

Έχει αποδειχτεί ότι είναι η πλουσιότερη υγιεινή τροφή της φύσης. Επιδρά θετικά στον μεταβολισμό, στην ανάπτυξη και τη μακροζωία. Ρυθμίζει και εξισορροπεί τις λειτουργίες του οργανισμού, οξυγονώνει τα κύτταρα και αυξάνει τη φυσική αντίσταση στις εξωτερικές προσβολές αλλά και στις εσωτερικές ανωμαλίες. Αυξάνει τις σωματικές και πνευματικές δυνάμεις, τονώνει τη μνήμη, την αντοχή, την γονιμότητα και τη σεξουαλική απόδοση.

Οι κυριότερες ενδείξεις του βασιλικού πολτού είναι: 

Παιδιά 

με αναιμία 
που παρουσιάζουν καθυστέρηση στην ανάπτυξη 
στο λύκειο, για την προετοιμασία των εξετάσεων 
κατά την ανάρρωση 
Ενήλικες

για την πρόληψη εποχιακών ιώσεων 
κατά της κατάθλιψης, άγχους, στρες 
κατά της δυσκοιλιότητας 
κατά της ανικανότητας και της στειρότητας 
κατά των συμπτωμάτων που σχετίζονται με την εμμηνόπαυση 
κατά της αθηροσκλήρωσης (έλεγχος των επιπέδων της χοληστερόλης) 
κατά της κόπωσης 
κατά του υποσιτισμού και της νευρικής ανορεξίας 
κατά της μυϊκής δυστροφίας 
κατά της ασθένειας του Parkinson 
κατά της ασθένειας του Alzheimer 
κατά της υπέρτασης 
κατά του σακχαρώδη διαβήτη 
στα γηρατειά 
προστατευτικός ο ρόλος του για το ήπαρ 
πιθανόν αντικαρκινική δράση 
ενίσχυση ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος-αντιμικροβιακή δράση (κυρίως έναντι στρεπτόκοκκων, σταφυλόκοκκων και Ε.coli, bacilli coli) 
τόνωση και ενδυνάμωση του δέρματος (λόγω του κολλαγόνου που περιέχει-μείωση ρυτίδων) και του τριχωτού της κεφαλής 
κατά του πονοκεφάλου 
κατά των ενδοκρινικών διαταραχών και των ορμονικών ανισορροπιών 
μειώνει τον κίνδυνο στεφανιαίας νόσου 
μειώνει τα επίπεδα χοληστερόλης 
κατά των καταγμάτων των οστών 
επουλώνει τις ιστικές καταστροφές 
κατά των φλεγμονών 
μειώνει τα αρθριτικά προβλήματα 
ευεργετικό σε περιπτώσεις μειωμένης μνήμης 
βελτιώνει το άσθμα 
προσφέρει αναβολική υποστήριξη με αποτέλεσμα την αθλητική απόδοση (αυξημένη ενέργεια, αντοχή και φυσική δύναμη) 
κατά της πνευματικής κατάρρευσης 
κατά των ελκών, εκζεμάτων 
μειώνει αλλεργικά συμπτώματα άλλων αιτιών 
διατήρηση ομορφιάς 
Ο βασιλικός πολτός όμως, έχει και πολλές άλλες ενδείξεις και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως διαιτητικό, με ταυτόχρονη ενίσχυση του οργανισμού. Βασιλικό πολτό συναντούμε ως συστατικό και στη βιομηχανία καλλυντικών, σε προϊόντα που προορίζονται για το αδυνάτισμα και τη μείωση της κυτταρίτιδας. Έχει διαπιστωθεί ότι ανοίγει την όρεξη και είναι εξαιρετικά βοηθητικό σε περιπτώσεις ασθενικών παιδιών. Ρυθμίζει το βάρος και βοηθά στη χώνεψη. Το μακιγιάζ με βασιλικό πολτό αποτελεί ακόμα μυστήριο και δεν είναι γνωστά τα αποτελέσματά του. Οι έρευνες βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη. 

Επιστημονική έρευνα σε θέματα προαγωγής υγείας μελέτησε την επίδραση του βασιλικού πολτού στην μείωση των επιπέδων χοληστερόλης στο αίμα. Τα αποτελέσματα έδειξαν ότι μια πρόσληψη της τάξεως των 50-100mg την ημέρα, μείωσε την χοληστερόλη στο 14% των δοκιμαζόμενων. 

Επίσης, μπορεί κανείς να συμπεράνει από τα συστατικά του βασιλικού πολτού τι είδους θεραπευτικές δράσεις μπορεί να έχει. Μια πρώτη παρατήρηση μπορεί να είναι οι αντιοξειδωτικές βιταμίνες που περιέχει, όπως η βιταμίνη C, A και E.

Σε προβλήματα όπως η κόπωση και οι αϋπνίες, οι διατροφικές ελλείψεις και άλλα, μπορεί κανείς να βρει ισχυρό σύμμαχο. Ορισμένα συμπληρώματα διατροφής μπορούν να βοηθήσουν να αντιμετωπιστεί το παροδικό αίσθημα κόπωσης. Αν αυτή οφείλεται σε ανεπάρκεια βιταμινών ή ιχνοστοιχείων, η θεραπεία μπορεί να κρίνεται απαραίτητη. Ο βασιλικός πολτός μπορεί να δώσει ότι καλύτερο από τη φύση χωρίς παρενέργειες. Θεωρείται, λοιπόν, λύση για την καθημερινότητα. Το 35% των ατόμων που παραπονιούνται για «έλλειψη ενέργειας», για παροδικές καταστάσεις κόπωσης, οφείλονται στις συνθήκες της καθημερινής ζωής, που συχνά επιδεινώνονται από λάθη στην υγιεινή διαβίωση. Επίσης, υποστηρίζεται ότι ενεργοποιεί την ανάπτυξη του μυελού των οστών και βοηθά στη γρήγορη επούλωση των πληγών (στο μισό χρόνο από αυτό που θα χρειαζόταν χωρίς αυτόν).

Δοσολογία:

Η δοσολογία που συστήνεται είναι η εξής: ένα κουταλάκι το πρωί νηστικός κάτω από τη γλώσσα μέχρι να διαλυθεί, τα παιδιά μισό κουταλάκι και οι αθλητές και ασθενείς έως και δύο. Απαραίτητος χρόνος χρήσης ορίζονται 3 μήνες ετησίως. Ο βασιλικός πολτός, καθώς είναι φυσικό προϊόν, είναι απόλυτα αβλαβές, δεν προκαλεί παρενέργειες και εθισμό. Η ισχύς του εξαρτάται από τη φρεσκάδα του. Συντηρείται σε 5οC (οικιακό ψυγείο) έως 6 μήνες, ενώ αλλοιώνεται από τον αέρα, το φως και τα μεταλλικά σκεύη. Όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, ο βασιλικός πολτός δεν είναι φάρμακο αλλά τροφή, όμως οι εξαιρετικά πολλές θεραπευτικές ιδιότητές του τον καθιστούν μια ουσία απέναντι στην οποία πρέπει να είναι κανείς πολύ προσεκτικός. Μέλι, για παράδειγμα, μπορεί κανείς να τρώει όσο θέλει, βασιλικό πολτό όμως ημερησίως μέχρι μισό γραμμάριο. Επίσης, καλό είναι σε περιπτώσεις χρόνιων ασθενειών να ερωτάται και ο θεράπων γιατρός.

Ελληνική παραγωγή-συγκομιδή

Στην Ελλάδα οι παραγωγοί βασιλικού πολτού είναι ελάχιστοι. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του βασιλικού πολτού που κυκλοφορεί στην ελληνική αγορά είναι εισαγόμενος. Η περίοδος παραγωγής και συγκομιδής είναι από τον Απρίλιο μέχρι τον Ιούνιο. Στο διάστημα αυτό κάθε κυψέλη δίνει 100-150 γραμμάρια.

Σύντομος σχολιασμός

Διαβάζοντας για το βασιλικό πολτό δε μπορεί κανείς παρά να θαυμάσει το τελειότερο ίσως φυσικό εργαστήρι στην πλάση, μήκους το πολύ ενός εκατοστού. Υποκλίνεται μπρος σε αυτό το αθόρυβο και τόσο θαυμαστό πλάσμα, τη μέλισσα, που ζει μόνο 40 ημέρες, που, όταν κινδυνεύει, ξέρει ότι θα πεθάνει αν χρησιμοποιήσει το κεντρί της. Ο βασιλικός πολτός μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί σαν το αυθεντικό κόσμημα της διατροφής. Η περιεκτικότητά του σε θρεπτικά συστατικά του δίνει πολύ μεγάλη αξία, σε μια εποχή των διατροφικών ελλείψεων μέσα στην αφθονία. Αν και η προσφορά τροφίμων είναι τεράστια, ο κόσμος μαστίζεται από ανεπάρκειες θρεπτικών συστατικών. Είναι σημαντικό, όμως, να καταρρίπτεται ο μύθος ότι το προϊόν αυτό της κυψέλης είναι πανάκεια. Ο βασιλικός πολτός είναι τροφή και όχι φάρμακο.

αυτα τα βρηκα σε ενα σαιτ.....εδω λεει οτι δεν εχω βαλει εγω........    http://www.iatronet.gr/article.asp?art_id=5422 

καλο διαβασμα φιλος!!!

----------


## Andrikos

Ο βασιλικός πολτός είναι ουσιαστικά μία φούσκα γεμάτη παραπληροφόρηση  . Περισσότερα εδώ

----------


## beefmeup

> Ο βασιλικός πολτός είναι ουσιαστικά μία φούσκα γεμάτη παραπληροφόρηση  . Περισσότερα εδώ


αυτο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kostas_lamia

Τρελό placebo , ειδικα με την τιμη που εχει φτάσει μαλλον ισυει οσο πιο ακριβα το πληρώνεις τοσο πιο αποτελεσματικο ειναι. :01. Smile: 
Πως και δεν το εχει παρει χαμπάρι η muscle tech na βγάλει το βαcell-tech που βγάζει τον κρυμμένο superman απο μέσα σου?

----------


## Devil

> Τρελό placebo , ειδικα με την τιμη που εχει φτάσει μαλλον ισυει οσο πιο ακριβα το πληρώνεις τοσο πιο αποτελεσματικο ειναι.
> *Πως και δεν το εχει παρει χαμπάρι η muscle tech na βγάλει το βαcell-tech που βγάζει τον κρυμμένο superman απο μέσα σου?*


μην τους βαζεις ιδεες..... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## kostas_lamia

Ας πουλήσουμε και εμεις καμια μαλακια πρωτη ύλη στους ξένους ,μονο αυτοι θα μας πουλάνε  ???  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

> Ας πουλήσουμε και εμεις καμια μαλακια πρωτη ύλη στους ξένους ,μονο αυτοι θα μας πουλάνε  ???


σωστο και αυτο... :01. Wink: 

παιζει να εβλεπαν και πιο σοβαρα οι εταιριες... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GyM=life

ακριβο για το μεγεθος του αρκετα καλο οχι τελειο!

----------


## Zylo

εδω σου λεμε οτι ειναι fail και εσυ λες αρκετα καλο??? :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## GyM=life

στις προπονησεις π καναμε με βοηθουσε αρκετα θα ελεγα=]

----------


## Devil

> στις προπονησεις π καναμε με βοηθουσε αρκετα θα ελεγα=]


δυσκολο μου φαινετε αλλα οκ....

----------


## GyM=life

> δυσκολο μου φαινετε αλλα οκ....


τοτε επερνα μονο βασιλικο πολτο ισως και γιαυτο...δν ηξερα πολλα περι συμπληρωματων..

----------


## Gaspari

Διάβασα το άρθρο του Andrikou, όπως και τα άλλα που λέει "όλα τα καλά" του.. Εγώ σαν "μέσος", τι να ακούσω και τι να κρατήσω στο μυαλό μου άραγε;; Η μάνα μου πάντα μου έλεγε ό,τι ο βασιλικός πολτός είναι πολύ καλός, θέλει πολύ μικρή ποσότητα να τον πάρεις και ό,τι είναι "φάρμακο"..

----------


## Zylo

> Διάβασα το άρθρο του Andrikou, όπως και τα άλλα που λέει "όλα τα καλά" του.. Εγώ σαν "μέσος", τι να ακούσω και τι να κρατήσω στο μυαλό μου άραγε;; Η μάνα μου πάντα μου έλεγε ό,τι ο βασιλικός πολτός είναι πολύ καλός, θέλει πολύ μικρή ποσότητα να τον πάρεις και ό,τι είναι "φάρμακο"..


η μανα σου εχει κατσει να διαβασει και να ψαξει για τον βασιλικο πολτο???ολες οι μαναδες τα ιδια λενε γιατι τις παραμυθιαζουν με τις μπαρουφες που λενε....και σε ροταω εγω τωρα....αν εγω που ειμαι ενας ανθρωπος 90 κιλων η δοση μου ειναι η ακρη τησ οδοντογλυφιδας, η μελισσα που ειναι μερικα γραμμαρια ποσο θα τρωει???...
οσο για τον gym=life η γνωμη μου ειναι πως δεν τον βοηθησε ο βασιλικος πολτος απλα ειναι η ιδεα του....ετσι απλα μπορει να σου αλλαξει η ψυχολογια πιστευοντας κατι :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> η μανα σου εχει κατσει να διαβασει και να ψαξει για τον βασιλικο πολτο???ολες οι μαναδες τα ιδια λενε γιατι τις παραμυθιαζουν με τις μπαρουφες που λενε....και σε ροταω εγω τωρα....αν εγω που ειμαι ενας ανθρωπος 90 κιλων η δοση μου ειναι η ακρη τησ οδοντογλυφιδας, η μελισσα που ειναι μερικα γραμμαρια ποσο θα τρωει???...
> οσο για τον gym=life η γνωμη μου ειναι πως δεν τον βοηθησε ο βασιλικος πολτος απλα ειναι η ιδεα του....ετσι απλα μπορει να σου αλλαξει η ψυχολογια πιστευοντας κατι


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

εξαρταται αμα η μελισσα ειναι στον ογκο η' στη γραμμωση....... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Zylo

> εξαρταται αμα η μελισσα ειναι στον ογκο η' στη γραμμωση.......


αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα....θεος^^

----------


## Gaspari

Η μάνα μου θεωρεί τα συμπληρώματα διατροφής στυλ αμινοξέα, πρωτεϊνη κακά και βλαβερά για την υγεία.. Πλάκα μου κάνεις; Προσπαθώ να τις δώσω να καταλάβει κάποια πράγματα και το μόνο που λέει είναι να λέει με κουράζεις με έπριξες.. ( μεταξύ σοβαρού κ αστείου )  :01. Unsure:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## stamthedrum

> Η *μάνα* μου θεωρεί τα συμπληρώματα διατροφής στυλ αμινοξέα, πρωτεϊνη κακά και βλαβερά για την υγεία.. Πλάκα μου κάνεις; Προσπαθώ να τις δώσω να καταλάβει κάποια πράγματα και το μόνο που λέει είναι να λέει με κουράζεις με έπριξες.. ( μεταξύ σοβαρού κ αστείου )


Θα ήταν περίεργο αν *ΔΕΝ* σε έπρηζε. Να ήξερες τι έχω περάσει κι εγώ....

----------


## Zylo

γιατι η δικια μου τι λεει νομιζεις???απλα την γραφω σε τετοια θεματα....κανω την ερευνα μου για οτι παρω και εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο!!!

----------


## Gaspari

> γιατι η δικια μου τι λεει νομιζεις???απλα την γραφω σε τετοια θεματα....κανω την ερευνα μου για οτι παρω και εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο!!!


Ακριβώς επιδή "ψάχτηκα" πολύ, έχω ήδη πάρει (για δοκιμή) την whey την 908γραμμαρίων και αύριο θα πάω να πάρω και αμινοξέα. Συγκεκριμένα ετούτα εδώ:
http://xtr.gr/216/eshop/DetailView.a...6&category=421

----------


## sogoku

> Διάβασα το άρθρο του Andrikou, όπως και τα άλλα που λέει "όλα τα καλά" του.. Εγώ σαν "μέσος", τι να ακούσω και τι να κρατήσω στο μυαλό μου άραγε;; Η μάνα μου πάντα μου έλεγε ό,τι ο βασιλικός πολτός είναι πολύ καλός, θέλει πολύ μικρή ποσότητα να τον πάρεις και ό,τι είναι "φάρμακο"..


To αρθρο του Ανδρικου εξεταζει αυτη καθε αυτην την ουσια και σου λεει οτι δεν υπαρχει κατι μαγικο μεσα.Ποιος νομιζεις να εχει συμφερον ο Ανδρικος η οι παραγωγοι απο μια θεοποιηση του βασιλικου πολτου?
Κρατα αυτο:
Όπως και να έχει, για να δούμε αν όντως υπάρχει value for money πρέπει να αφήσουμε στην άκρη το marketing και να εξετάσουμε την χημική σύσταση του βασιλικού πολτού. Ο βασιλικός πολτός αποτελείται κατά μέσο όρο δείγματος) από 67% νερό , περίπου 12,5% αμινοξέα, βιταμίνες Β, ίχνη βιταμίνης C, υδατάνθρακες και μερικά λιπαρά οξέα σε συγκέντρωση περί το 5%. Τέλος περιέχει ίχνη από μέταλλα και μικρή συγκέντρωση ουσιών με αντιφλεγμονώδη δράση. Τίποτα το εντυπωσιακό δηλαδή, όσο και να σκάψει κανείς στην σύσταση του βασιλικού πολτού δεν βρίσκει χρυσάφι.Παρ’ όλα αυτά κάποιος που δεν είναι εξοικειωμένος με όλα αυτά μπορεί να θαμπωθεί από την συνύπαρξη πέντε-έξι επιστημονικών όρων στην ίδια πρόταση και να συμπεράνει ότι ο βασιλικός πολτός κουβαλά θεραπευτικά συστατικά ή πως είναι κάτι το εξωτικό, όμως η ουσία είναι πως δεν υπάρχει κάτι μαγικό στην χημική του σύσταση.

ΥΓ:Μην ακουτε τις μαναδες σε τετοια θεματα η δικια μου κρατωντας ενα τσιγαρο στο χερι μου λεει οτι φοβαται τις πολυβιταμινες μου.

----------


## beefmeup

παιδες ο πολτος ειναι υγρασια με κατι υπολυματα απο βιταμινες,αμινο κλπ..

σε δοσεις που τον προτεινουν σιγουρα δεν κανει κατι,κ ειναι ενας απτους μυθους που τοσα χρονια αναμεταδιδιονται,χωρις στοιχεια.

στην αρχη μπορει να ηταν αθωαη φαση αυτη,αλλα μετα που το κοστολογησαν οσο το εκαναν,ξεφυγε απτα πλαισια της αθωωτητας κ πηγε σε αυτα της κοροιδιας.

----------


## Zylo

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

η αληθεια ειναι οτι οτι συστατικο και να ειχε καλο δε θα σου εκανε σε τετοια δοση.....αυτο π περνεις απο την ακρη της οδοντογλυφιδας ειναι 1γραμμαριο????οποτε....φρυδια οπως λεει και ο beef :01. Razz:

----------


## Andrikos

> Διάβασα το άρθρο του Andrikou, όπως και τα άλλα που λέει "όλα τα καλά" του.. Εγώ σαν "μέσος", τι να ακούσω και τι να κρατήσω στο μυαλό μου άραγε;; Η μάνα μου πάντα μου έλεγε ό,τι ο βασιλικός πολτός είναι πολύ καλός, θέλει πολύ μικρή ποσότητα να τον πάρεις και ό,τι είναι "φάρμακο"..



Δεν χρειάζεται να διαλέξεις ανάμεσα στην μαμά σου και σε μένα. Η μαμά σου σε αγαπάει και θέλει το καλό σου , οπότε την εμπιστεύεσαι, αλλά δεν εξετάζεις συναισθήματα εδώ , εξετάζεις να δεις αν κάτι ισχύει ή όχι σε ένα επιστημονικό θέμα.Για  να γίνει αυτό απλά ψάξε για ανεξάρτητες πηγές αποδείξεων - όχι πληρωμένα άρθρα τα οποία δεν παραπέμπουν σε βιβλιογραφία - καμιά φορά γραμμένα και από διαιτολόγους. Ειδικά στα ελληνόφωνα άρθρα θα πήξεις στην παραπληροφόρηση από τέτοια άρθρα, οπότε πρέπει αναγκαστικά να διαβάσεις αγγλικά άρθρα. Αν σκέφτεσαι ότι αυτό είναι κουραστικό και θα πάρει πολλή ώρα και καλύτερα να μην το κάνεις , να είσαι σίγουρος ότι εκεί ποντάρει και η διαφημιστική εκστρατεία προϊόντων σαν και αυτό.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Δεν χρειάζεται να διαλέξεις ανάμεσα στην μαμά σου και σε μένα. Η μαμά σου σε αγαπάει και θέλει το καλό σου , οπότε την εμπιστεύεσαι, αλλά δεν εξετάζεις συναισθήματα εδώ , εξετάζεις να δεις αν κάτι ισχύει ή όχι σε ένα επιστημονικό θέμα.Για  να γίνει αυτό απλά ψάξε για ανεξάρτητες πηγές αποδείξεων - όχι πληρωμένα άρθρα τα οποία δεν παραπέμπουν σε βιβλιογραφία - καμιά φορά γραμμένα και από διαιτολόγους. Ειδικά στα ελληνόφωνα άρθρα θα πήξεις στην παραπληροφόρηση από τέτοια άρθρα, οπότε πρέπει αναγκαστικά να διαβάσεις αγγλικά άρθρα. Αν σκέφτεσαι ότι αυτό είναι κουραστικό και θα πάρει πολλή ώρα και καλύτερα να μην το κάνεις , να είσαι σίγουρος ότι εκεί ποντάρει και η διαφημιστική εκστρατεία προϊόντων σαν και αυτό.


Νά 'ξερες πόσο συμφωνώ μαζί σου!!!! :03. Thumb up: 
Το ΒΒ ποτέ δεν πήγαινε με τη μαμά ή τον μπαμπά παίδες!Εκτός αν κάποιος από τους δύο είναι ήδη ΒΒερ! :01. Wink:

----------


## Zylo

> Νά 'ξερες πόσο συμφωνώ μαζί σου!!!!
> Το ΒΒ ποτέ δεν πήγαινε με τη μαμά ή τον μπαμπά παίδες!Εκτός αν κάποιος από τους δύο είναι ήδη ΒΒερ!


τοτε θα λεγαμε οτι ποτε το ΒΒ δε παει με την γιαγια η τον παππου :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Gaspari

Νομίζω με παρεξηγήσατε.. Δεν είπα πως εμπιστεύομαι την μάνα μου αλλά τι λέει σε εμένα πάνω στο θέμα του βασιλικού πολτού..  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Zylo

> Νομίζω με παρεξηγήσατε.. Δεν είπα πως εμπιστεύομαι την μάνα μου αλλά τι λέει σε εμένα πάνω στο θέμα του βασιλικού πολτού..


δεν παρεξηγουμε κανεναν!!!και το αν καταλαβα εγω λαθος η καποιος αλλος δε σημαινει κατι...παντως δεν νομιζω να δημιουργηθηκε καποιο προβλημα...το ζητουμενο ηταν να καταλβουμε ολοι οτι ειναι αχρηστο!!!

----------


## iroNMike1995

Aυτο που εχω να πω εγω ειναι οτι επερνα βασιλικο πριν 2 μηνες σου δινει τρομερη ενεργεια αλλα υπαρχει ενα μεγαλο μειονεκτημα.
Σηκωνεσαι το πρωι και κανεις κανα 10 λεπτο να κατουρισεις απο τις σικωμαρες.
Γενικα εχεις σηκωμαρες ολη τη μερα τωρα αυτο δεν ειναι και τοσο καλο.
Να φανταστειτε τυχαινανε μερες που ξυπναγα 4:00 τα ξημερωματα λογο των σεξουαλικων μου ορεξεων και δεν αντεχα και αναγκαζομουνα εκανα αυτο που ειναι αυτονοητο για να σταματισει και να μπορεσω να κοιμηθω.
Αυτα που λεω μην τα παρετε στην πλακα,ουτε ως χιδαια,ισχυουν...

----------


## Devil

> Aυτο που εχω να πω εγω ειναι οτι επερνα βασιλικο πριν 2 μηνες σου δινει τρομερη ενεργεια αλλα υπαρχει ενα μεγαλο μειονεκτημα.
> Σηκωνεσαι το πρωι και κανεις κανα 10 λεπτο να κατουρισεις απο τις σικωμαρες.
> Γενικα εχεις σηκωμαρες ολη τη μερα τωρα αυτο δεν ειναι και τοσο καλο.
> Να φανταστειτε τυχαινανε μερες που ξυπναγα 4:00 τα ξημερωματα λογο των σεξουαλικων μου ορεξεων και δεν αντεχα και αναγκαζομουνα εκανα αυτο που ειναι αυτονοητο για να σταματισει και να μπορεσω να κοιμηθω.
> Αυτα που λεω μην τα παρετε στην πλακα,ουτε ως χιδαια,ισχυουν...


τυφλα να εχει το βιαγκρα δηλαδη....

----------


## Manos1989

> τυφλα να εχει το βιαγκρα δηλαδη....


βασιλικός πολτός>cialis>viagra καθώς φαίνεται  :08. Turtle:

----------


## iroNMike1995

Ισχυει φιλε με πηγαινε γ@μιωντας ασε...αξιζει να παιρνεις αν ειναι καλοκαιρι διοτι στις διακοπες δεν εχεις τοσες υποχρεωσεις και δεν σε προβληματιζουν οι σηκωμαρες και εχεις και γκομενα οποτε κ@υλωνεις αφοβα και για να ξεθυμανεις γαμας.
Βεβαια αξιζει να σημειωθει πως ο βασιλικος πολτος ειναι κατι σαν θεραπεια δηλ.
το παιρνεις για 1-2 μηνες καθημερινα μετα σταματας και μετα απο λιγο καιρο αν θες ξαναξεκινας.Διοτι αλλιως ο οργανισμος το σηνιθιζει και το ζηταει και μετα δεν μπορεις χωρισ βασιλικο πολτο ειναι κατι σαν τον καφε.

----------


## Devil

> Ισχυει φιλε με πηγαινε γ@μιωντας ασε...αξιζει να παιρνεις αν ειναι καλοκαιρι διοτι στις διακοπες δεν εχεις τοσες υποχρεωσεις και δεν σε προβληματιζουν οι σηκωμαρες και εχεις και γκομενα οποτε κ@υλωνεις αφοβα και για να ξεθυμανεις γαμας.
> Βεβαια αξιζει να σημειωθει πως ο βασιλικος πολτος ειναι κατι σαν θεραπεια δηλ.
> το παιρνεις για 1-2 μηνες καθημερινα μετα σταματας και μετα απο λιγο καιρο αν θες ξαναξεκινας.Διοτι αλλιως ο οργανισμος το σηνιθιζει και το ζηταει και μετα δεν μπορεις χωρισ βασιλικο πολτο ειναι κατι σαν τον καφε.


οκ ναι οτι πεις....

να ναι καλα το placebo effect να το χαιρομαστε....

κανει τα παντα....

αμα θες διαβασε και τις προηγουμενες σελιδες στο thread...

----------


## evangelosnaxios

Διαβάζοντας ό,τι έχει σχέση με τον βασιλικό πολτό,επειδή είμαι γνώστης του θέματος ήθελα να προτείνω.

Έρευνες,πανεπιστήμια από πολλά μέρη του κόσμου εδώ και πενήντα χρόνια τεκμηριώνουν την μεγάλη αξία του  βασιλικού πολτού.
Ας ξεκινήσει αθλητής να τρώει και θα δει τι είναι ο βασιλικός πολτός......

ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ  Είναι προυπόθεση να βρεί μελισσοκόμο τίμιο,παραγωγό βασιλικού πολτού και όχι εμπορα διακινητή εισαγόμενου που είναι άχυρο .Να του ζητήσει να πάει στο μελισσοκομείο του να φαει την στιγμή που τον βγάζει για να δει,να ξέρει να μπορεί να συγκρίνει ποιος είναι βασιλικός πολτός και τι αποτελέσματα έχει αυτό το φοβερό προιόν !!!!!

                                                   Με εκτίμηση παλαιός αθλητής

                                                      evangelosnaxios.blogspot.com

----------


## Devil

λειπουν καποια ποστ δικα μου του αντρικου και του επισκεπτη...

βεβαια δεν ξερω αν ηταν εδω....

υπαρχει και αλλο θεμα με το βασιλικο πολτο........?

----------


## stamthedrum

Όπως πολύ εύστοχα έχει γραφτεί κάπου ο βασιλικός πολτός αξίζει πραγματικά *αν είσαι μέλισσα*  :01. Mr. Green: 

Οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι απλά placebo effect

(Ρίξε και ματιά στις προηγούμενες σελίδες Ευάγγελε)

----------


## Zylo

σκεψου το αλλιως....αν εμεις θελουμε σε ποσοτητα οσο ειναι η ακρη της οδοντογλυφιδας, η μελισσα ποσο θελει???με το μικροσκοπιο θα βλεπεις την ποσοτητα που θελει....και επισης καπου εχει γραφτει και τι ακριβως εχει μεσα....πιο πολυ νερο εχει,ζαχαρη και ιχνη βιταμινης C αν θυμαμαι καλα...απλα ειναι ενα κολπο για να πουλανε αυτο το προιον και να μην το πετανε....και επειδη δε βγαινει σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες το βγαλανε θαυματουργο και βλακειες!!!μην ψαρωνεις...εμπορικα κολπα ειναι!!

----------


## hunteranimator

Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο αληθευουν διαφορα πραγματα που ακουγονται για τον βασιλικο πολτο εννοω για τα συστατικα τους.Ξερω ομως οτι εαν παρεις φυσικο βασιλικο πολτο οντως εχεις ενεργεια και στυτικες επαρσοις.Ειχα δοκιμασει επερνα για 10 μερες μονοκοματα.Απο οσο εχω δει οσοι εχουνε παρει φυσικο βασιλικο πολτο για μερικες εχουν νιωσει τετοιες αλλαγες.Δεν παιζει να ειναι πλασιμπο τετοια διαφορα στην ερωτικη διαθεση.Ισως ο συνδιασμος αυτων των ασημαντων συστατικων να δρα καπου ευεργετικα.Η η μικρη ποσοτητα τεστοστερονης http://www.vasilikospoltos.gr/index....2-23&Itemid=58

----------


## Zylo

> Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο αληθευουν διαφορα πραγματα που ακουγονται για τον βασιλικο πολτο εννοω για τα συστατικα τους.Ξερω ομως οτι εαν παρεις φυσικο βασιλικο πολτο οντως εχεις ενεργεια και στυτικες επαρσοις.Ειχα δοκιμασει επερνα για 10 μερες μονοκοματα.Απο οσο εχω δει οσοι εχουνε παρει φυσικο βασιλικο πολτο για μερικες εχουν νιωσει τετοιες αλλαγες.Δεν παιζει να ειναι πλασιμπο τετοια διαφορα στην ερωτικη διαθεση.Ισως ο συνδιασμος αυτων των ασημαντων συστατικων να δρα καπου ευεργετικα.Η η μικρη ποσοτητα τεστοστερονης http://www.vasilikospoltos.gr/index....2-23&Itemid=58


ηταν καθαρα Placebo(η δικη μου γνωμη αυτη  ειναι)...εκτος και αν πηρες 1 κιλο μονοκομματα...κοιτα μονο την ποσοτητα που περνεις ρε και σκεψου οτι κατι τετοιο θα σε ανεβασει τοσο πολυ......απλα δε γινετε....εμπορικες παπαριες....ψαρωνετε ολοι και πατε και αγοραζετε τετοιες βλακειες!!

----------


## hunteranimator

> ηταν καθαρα Placebo(η δικη μου γνωμη αυτη  ειναι)...εκτος και αν πηρες 1 κιλο μονοκομματα...κοιτα μονο την ποσοτητα που περνεις ρε και σκεψου οτι κατι τετοιο θα σε ανεβασει τοσο πολυ......απλα δε γινετε....εμπορικες παπαριες....ψαρωνετε ολοι και πατε και αγοραζετε τετοιες βλακειες!!


Υπαρχουνε 2 κρατουμενα στην υποθεση,τα οποια θα πρεπει να απαντησεις.
1 εχουμε καπου στα 140mg τεστοστερονη και καποιες αλλες ορμονες μεσα στον βασιλικο πολτο ολο και καποια δραση δεν θα εχουνε?Και πες αντε δεν εχουνε,ξερεις εαν αυτες οι μικρες ποσοτητες ορμονης σε συνδιασμο με τα συγκεκρημενα αμινοξεα κτλ εαν πιροδοτουν καποιες αλλαγες?Εχεις καποιες αποδηξεις για αυτα?Αλλο τι μπορει να φαινετε εκ πρωτης οψεως και αλλα τι μπορει να ειναι πραγματικα,ωστοσο δεν θα το θεοποιησω κιολας.
ΚΑΠΟΤΕ Η ΓΗ ΗΤΑΝΕ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΗ...
ΜΕΤΑ ΣΤΡΟΓΓΙΛΕΨΕ...
2Δοκιμασε για κανα 15 ημερο και πες μας την γνωμη σου...Και δεν μιλαμε για βιομηχανικο βασιλικο πολτο.Κοστιζει αλλα εαν σκεφτεις που και ποσες φορες χανουμε τα λεφτα μας κρημα και αδικα μια τετοια δοκιμη δεν ειναι τιποτα.Απο την αλλην ο βασιλικος πολτος παντα θα υπαρχει δοκιμασε οποτε θες.

----------


## Zylo

> Υπαρχουνε 2 κρατουμενα στην υποθεση,τα οποια θα πρεπει να απαντησεις.
> 1 εχουμε καπου στα 140mg τεστοστερονη και καποιες αλλες ορμονες μεσα στον βασιλικο πολτο ολο και καποια δραση δεν θα εχουνε?Και πες αντε δεν εχουνε,ξερεις εαν αυτες οι μικρες ποσοτητες ορμονης σε συνδιασμο με τα συγκεκρημενα αμινοξεα κτλ εαν πιροδοτουν καποιες αλλαγες?Εχεις καποιες αποδηξεις για αυτα?Αλλο τι μπορει να φαινετε εκ πρωτης οψεως και αλλα τι μπορει να ειναι πραγματικα,ωστοσο δεν θα το θεοποιησω κιολας.
> ΚΑΠΟΤΕ Η ΓΗ ΗΤΑΝΕ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΗ...
> ΜΕΤΑ ΣΤΡΟΓΓΙΛΕΨΕ...
> 2Δοκιμασε για κανα 15 ημερο και πες μας την γνωμη σου...Και δεν μιλαμε για βιομηχανικο βασιλικο πολτο.Κοστιζει αλλα εαν σκεφτεις που και ποσες φορες χανουμε τα λεφτα μας κρημα και αδικα μια τετοια δοκιμη δεν ειναι τιποτα.Απο την αλλην ο βασιλικος πολτος παντα θα υπαρχει δοκιμασε οποτε θες.


ενας οικογενειακος μας φιλος ειναι μελισσοκομος και μας εχει στειλει πολλες φορες...επειδη η μανα μου μου τα επρειζε φαε και φαε, απο το ν ακουω την γκρινια της επερνα καθε μερα και απο λιγο....δεν ειδα ποτε καμια διαφορα...οσο για τον πινακα που εβαλες λεει ανα γραμμαριο....η ακρη της οδοντογλυφιδας που υποτιθεται οτι ειναι η θαυματουργη δοση δε νομιζω να ειναι μισο γραμμαριο..

----------


## hunteranimator

> ενας οικογενειακος μας φιλος ειναι μελισσοκομος και μας εχει στειλει πολλες φορες...επειδη η μανα μου μου τα επρειζε φαε και φαε, απο το ν ακουω την γκρινια της επερνα καθε μερα και απο λιγο....δεν ειδα ποτε καμια διαφορα...οσο για τον πινακα που εβαλες λεει ανα γραμμαριο....η ακρη της οδοντογλυφιδας που υποτιθεται οτι ειναι η θαυματουργη δοση δε νομιζω να ειναι μισο γραμμαριο..


Μαλλον δεν εκανες σωστη χρυση γιατι η μανα μου σπουδασε μελισοκομος και πηγαινα και εγω σε μερικα μαθηματα.Υπαρχει κατι σαν ενα πολυ πολυ μικρο κουταλακι,ας πουμε 2-3 δοσεις με μια οδοντογλυφιδα.Αυτη ειναι η δοση που ξερω και επερνα και εχω δει αρκετους μελισοκομους.Θα πρεπει να την παρεις με αδειο στομαχι και να μην φας για κανα μισαορο.Απο οσο ξερω η πρωινη στυση ωφειλετε σε αυξηση της τεστοστερονης περιπου 30-60mg[ας με διορθωσει καποιος δεν θυμαμε πολυ καλα].Οποτε μαλλον η δεν την επερνες σωστα η μαλλον δεν την επερνες αρκετα η και τα 2.Εαν ησουν πολυ μικρος δεν ξερω εαν θα εκανε κατι.

----------


## Zylo

> Μαλλον δεν εκανες σωστη χρυση γιατι η μανα μου σπουδασε μελισοκομος και πηγαινα και εγω σε μερικα μαθηματα.Υπαρχει κατι σαν ενα πολυ πολυ μικρο κουταλακι,ας πουμε 2-3 δοσεις με μια οδοντογλυφιδα.Αυτη ειναι η δοση που ξερω και επερνα και εχω δει αρκετους μελισοκομους.Θα πρεπει να την παρεις με αδειο στομαχι και να μην φας για κανα μισαορο.Απο οσο ξερω η πρωινη στυση ωφειλετε σε αυξηση της τεστοστερονης περιπου 30-60mg[ας με διορθωσει καποιος δεν θυμαμε πολυ καλα].Οποτε μαλλον η δεν την επερνες σωστα η μαλλον δεν την επερνες αρκετα η και τα 2.Εαν ησουν πολυ μικρος δεν ξερω εαν θα εκανε κατι.


οταν λεω μικρος εννοουσα 14 χρονων περιπου....πριν κανα 5αρι χρονια δλδ....οι ιδιοι οι μελισσοκομοι οπως και οι πωλητες σε καταστηματα με βιολογικα προιοντα (τουλαχιστον οσους εχω ρωτησει) λενε η δοσολογια ειναι οσο η ακρη της οδοντογλυφιδας...κουταλακι η κατι τετοιο δεν εχω δει ποτε...τελος το site που παρεθεσες ηταν απο τον πανελληνιο συνδεσμο μελισσοκομων....τι περιμενες να γραψουν σε ενα τετοιο site???ειναι αχρηστο και μην ξαναπαρετε???απλα και μονο επειδη βγαινει σε μικρη ποσοτητα το βγαλανε θαυματουργο και οποιος προλαβει προλαβε.....κλεψιμο 100%

----------


## hunteranimator

> οταν λεω μικρος εννοουσα 14 χρονων περιπου....πριν κανα 5αρι χρονια δλδ....οι ιδιοι οι μελισσοκομοι οπως και οι πωλητες σε καταστηματα με βιολογικα προιοντα (τουλαχιστον οσους εχω ρωτησει) λενε η δοσολογια ειναι οσο η ακρη της οδοντογλυφιδας...κουταλακι η κατι τετοιο δεν εχω δει ποτε...τελος το site που παρεθεσες ηταν απο τον πανελληνιο συνδεσμο μελισσοκομων....τι περιμενες να γραψουν σε ενα τετοιο site???ειναι αχρηστο και μην ξαναπαρετε???απλα και μονο επειδη βγαινει σε μικρη ποσοτητα το βγαλανε θαυματουργο και οποιος προλαβει προλαβε.....κλεψιμο 100%


1 Εγω σου βρηκα μια χυμηκη αναλυση απο ελληνες,εσυ θα πρεπει να μου βρεις μια χυμηκη αποδηξη απο ξενους[μιας και αυτοι δεν παραπλανουν] που λενε την αληθεια αλλιως υποστηριζεις το πιστευω σου με την γνωμη σου και οχι με καποια αποδηξη.Δεν εχω ακουσει καποια ξενη πηγη που λεει οτι δεν εχει ορμονες.
2 Στο φαρμακειο πουλανε βασιλικο πολτο φυσικο διατηρητε σε ψυγειο.Εχει κουταλακι η δοση ειναι 1-4 γραμμαρια αναλογος την κατασταση.Παραγετε απο μια εταιρια api pharm.Οταν παρεις βασιλικο πολτο δεν κανει ουτε νερο να πιεις για κανα 30 λεπτο για να αποροφηθει τελεια.Η εταιρια εχει και τηλεφωνο εαν θες στο δινω παρε τηλ μιλησε μαζι τους=ισως σε παραπεμψουνε και σε καμια ξενη ερευνα.

----------


## Zylo

> 1 Εγω σου βρηκα μια χυμηκη αναλυση απο ελληνες,εσυ θα πρεπει να μου βρεις μια χυμηκη αποδηξη απο ξενους[μιας και αυτοι δεν παραπλανουν] που λενε την αληθεια αλλιως υποστηριζεις το πιστευω σου με την γνωμη σου και οχι με καποια αποδηξη.Δεν εχω ακουσει καποια ξενη πηγη που λεει οτι δεν εχει ορμονες.
> 2 Στο φαρμακειο πουλανε βασιλικο πολτο φυσικο διατηρητε σε ψυγειο.Εχει κουταλακι η δοση ειναι 1-4 γραμμαρια αναλογος την κατασταση.Παραγετε απο μια εταιρια api pharm.Οταν παρεις βασιλικο πολτο δεν κανει ουτε νερο να πιεις για κανα 30 λεπτο για να αποροφηθει τελεια.Η εταιρια εχει και τηλεφωνο εαν θες στο δινω παρε τηλ μιλησε μαζι τους=ισως σε παραπεμψουνε και σε καμια ξενη ερευνα.


http://metavolismos.com/?p=860

Ποσοτικά οι έρευνες που έχουν ασχοληθεί μαζί του είναι πολύ λίγες, ενώ από ποιοτική άποψη, είναι  ακόμα πιο λίγες αυτές που δείχνουν κάτι το  στοιχειωδώς θετικό. Επιπλέον, ορισμένες έρευνες έχουν δείξει πως μπορεί να προκαλέσει αλλεργικές αντιδράσεις. Μερικά από τα συστατικά του βασιλικού πολτού έχουν ένα δυναμικό για να έχουν μία προστατευτική δράση αλλά και οι λίγες έρευνες που υποστηρίζουν κάτι τέτοιο συνήθως δεν γίνονται σε ανθρώπους αλλά σε καλλιέργειες κυττάρων στα πλαίσια ενός εργαστηρίου.

----------


## hunteranimator

> http://metavolismos.com/?p=860
> 
> Ποσοτικά οι έρευνες που έχουν ασχοληθεί μαζί του είναι πολύ λίγες, ενώ από ποιοτική άποψη, είναι  ακόμα πιο λίγες αυτές που δείχνουν κάτι το  στοιχειωδώς θετικό. Επιπλέον, ορισμένες έρευνες έχουν δείξει πως μπορεί να προκαλέσει αλλεργικές αντιδράσεις. Μερικά από τα συστατικά του βασιλικού πολτού έχουν ένα δυναμικό για να έχουν μία προστατευτική δράση αλλά και οι λίγες έρευνες που υποστηρίζουν κάτι τέτοιο συνήθως δεν γίνονται σε ανθρώπους αλλά σε καλλιέργειες κυττάρων στα πλαίσια ενός εργαστηρίου.


1 Oι αρχαιοι ελληνες ηξεραν πως κανει κακο στον εγκεφαλο το χουζουρεμα σε αντιθεση με το πρωινο ξυπνημα[και οταν ξυπνησουμε να δουμε το φως του ηλιου-οχι καταματα,ξυπνα ο οργανισμος].Ηξεραν οτι το ζεστο μπανιο και μετα με λιγο κρυο νερο κανει πολυ καλο στο κυκλοφορικο συστημα.Πραγματα που τωρα τα βρηκαν οι επιστημονες και απορουνε πως τα ξερανε.Σε ενα αρθρο στο γερμανικο focus εαν δεν κανω λαθος,βρηκαν σε ναυαγειο ελληνικο χαπια απο εκχυλισμα καροτου για την αποτροπη της δηλητηριασης απο φιδια.Θελω να σου πω πως απο την αρχαιοτητα χρησιμοποιουσαν τον βασιλικο πολτο κατι θα ηξεραν και χρηματα απο αυτο δεν νομιζω να βγαζανε τιποτα το σπουδαιο.
2 Αλεργικη αντιδραση μπορει να προκαλεσει και ο σκυλος το γαλα ειναι θεμα ανοσοποιητικου ισως να εχει καποιες ουσιες που εχει και η γυρη,αυτο βεβαια δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι επικυνδυνη η γυρη.
3Το ιαουλουρικο οξυ ειναι καλο για τα σαλιγκαρια αλλα και στους ανθρωπους σε εμενα εχει κανει θαυματα στην μουρη μου απο το τελευταιο τροχαιο ολοκαινουργιος ειμαι.Το λαδι του καρχαρια κανει τον καρχαρια να μην παθαινει καρκινο με τιποτα αυτο κανει θαυματα στους ανθρωπους.Εφοσον δεν κανει κακο ο βασιλικος πολτος γιατι τοτε να μην κανει καλο?
4γιατι δεν κανουν πειραματα σε ανθρωπους και κανουν σε καλιεργιες κυτταρων?
5ΦΑΝΤΑΣΟΥ ΞΑΦΝΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΕΥΕΡΓΕΤΙΚΟΣ Ο ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟΣ ΠΟΛΤΟΣ...
ΘΑ ΕΡΘΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΩ...ΘΑ ΧΑΛΑΣΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ...........
ΓΕΝΙΚΑ Η ΦΥΣΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ ΕΥΕΡΓΕΤΙΚΑ...
6 υποθετικα τωρα!!!!!!!!! εαν ησουν μεγαλοκαρχαριας και μαθαινεις πως ο βασιλικος πολτος[αλλα και αλλες ουσιες φυσικες οχι μονο ο βασιλικος] ειναι αντικαρκινικος λειτουργει τελεια σαν test-booster και πολλα αλλα...θα σε συμφερε?ΟΧΙ!!!Διοτι παραγετε δυσκολα και δεν θα μπορουσες να το παραγεις και κυριως ποσοτηκα.Οποτε βγαινουνε μερικες ερευνες επιφανειακες και τελειωνει το θεμα.
7 Εφοσον ο κοσμος εχει μεγαλωποιηση το βασιλικο πολτο γιατι η επιστημη δεν ασχολειτε σοβαρα με σοβαρες ερευνες?Μαλλον καποιους δεν συμφερει...Τα εμβολια ειναι ποιο επικερδες...
8Κανε ενα πειραμα περνε 3 η 4 γραμαρια το πρωι και μην πιεις ουτε νερο για 30 λεπτα καντο για ενα 20 ημερο.Αμα δεν δεις κατι τοτε αστο.

----------


## Devil

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...skeptis&page=3

----------


## Andrikos

Hunteranimator αυτό που λέμε βασιλικός πολτός είναι μερικές χημικές ενώσεις μαζεμένες , λίγες βιταμίνες, λίγα αμινοξέα κτλ. Υπάρχει τεκμηρίωση για να είμαστε τόσο θετικοί ;
 Ξέρεις , την επιχειρηματολογία περί συμφερόντων και φαρμακευτικών κτλ την έχω συναντήσει πολλές φορές. Μπορείς με αυτό το επιχείρημα να αποδείξεις σχεδόν τα πάντα αφού παντού αν σκάψεις λίγο υπάρχουν συμφέροντα.  Και ναι υπάρχουν συμφέροντα με τις φαρμακευτικές κανείς δεν το αρνείται αυτό. Και ναι κάποια φυσικά προϊόντα ή μη επεμβατικές θεραπείες παραγκωνίζονται για ακριβότερες και όχι τόσο αποτελεσματικές θεραπείες.  Μπορούμε να μιλάμε για ώρα για αυτό και άνθρωποι μέσα στην επιστήμη τα καταγγέλουν αυτά τα φαινόμενα.

 Αλλά αν κάθε φορά που ένα συμπλήρωμα δεν έχει έρευνες που να δικαιολογούν την πώληση του λέμε πως πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να είναι οι φαρμακευτικές από πίσω που κρύβουν την αλήθεια κτλ τότε μπορούμε να αγοράσουμε πολλά πράγματα με αυτόν τον τρόπο σκέψης και να χάσουμε αρκετά χρήματα. Προσωπικά δεν έχω χρήματα για χάσιμο. Προτιμώ να βλέπω αν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις. 
Είναι η επιστήμη διεφθαρμένη; Ναι γιατί υπάρχει το ανθρώπινο στοιχείο. Δεν είναι όμως όλοι οι επιστήμονες διεφθαρμένοι , αλλά ΟΚ ας πούμε ότι είναι και ας σκεφτούμε το εξής ...Ένας απόλυτα διεφθαρμένος επιστήμονας που θα ήθελε μόνο πλούτη και δόξα  δεν θα ήθελε να χρεωθεί μία ανακάλυψη π.χ για μία ιδιότητα του βασιλικού πολτού και να πάρει ένα βραβείο Νόμπελ, να γραφτεί στην ιστορία και ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται;

----------


## chris corfu

παιδες μπορει οι εταιρεις να θελουν να βγαλουν φραγκα κ αυτο γινεται πουλωντας βασιλικο πολτο ενω δεν ειναι βασιλικος πολτος. ειδικα στην εξεφτελιστικα χαμηλη τιμη που εχει στα φαρμακεια. ναι χαμηλη τιμη και οχι υψηλη που θα επρεπε να εχει αν ηταν "καθαρος" . εχει ο πατερας μου μελισες(μονο για παρτι μας κ για τους συγκενεις μας) και το να βγαλεις βασιλικο πολτο περαν του οτι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο γτ πρεπει να εχεις ενα ψυγειο διπλα σου για να μην υπαρχει αλλειωση κτλ πρεπει να καταστρεψεις και μια κυψελη και να βγει κ ελαχιστη ποσοτητα β.πολτου απο αυτην. του εχω ζητησει να μου βγαλει για να τσεκαρω πραγματικα τι κανει αλλα ακομα δεν συμφωνει μεχρι να δημιουργησει περισσοτερες κυψελες ωστε να μπορει να χασει κιολας.. μιλαμε για κατι πολυ δυσκολο κ πραγματικα πανακριβο αν ειναι καθαρο(γι αυτο κ αν δεν το εχεις και ειναι καποιος γνωστος σου απλα δεν ειναι καθαρο) εδω μεχρι κ το μελι οι μελισοκομοι που πουλανε σε κοσμο, οχι με μαγαζια κτλ ενα 90% νοθεουν το μελι με ζαχαρι για να το πουλανε 3-4 ευρω πιο φθηνα το κιλο και να ειναι κ ολοι ευχαριστημενοι με την τιμη του κ καλα ντοπιου μελιου.οπως επισης για να βγαζουν περισσοτερο μελι δεν αφηνουν στις μελισσες να τρωνε απο το μελι τους αλλα τους βαζουν να τρωνε ζαχαρη για να τους μενει περισσοτερο μελι. τα λεω ολα αυτα που τα εχω δει πανω στην πραξη επειδη ευτυχως ο πατερας μου εχει ενα καλο για μενα χομπυ και οχι μεσα απο τα ματια του εμποριου..
Τελος οτι η καθε ευρενα λεει οτι λεει πανω σε τετοια θεματα της φυσης εγω τις εχω γραμμενες εκει που δεν πιανει μελανι κ εχω μαθει να "ακουω" τον ευατο μου. συμπερασμα μου παντα φιλικα μην τα μηδενιζεται ολα αλλα εαν δεν εχετε καποιον συγκενη η πολυ μα πολυ γνωστο σας να σας δωσει καθαρο βασιλικο πολτο μην αγοραζετε γτ τοτε ειναι τσαμπα λεφτα.  :08. Toast:

----------


## sofos

> παιδες μπορει οι εταιρεις να θελουν να βγαλουν φραγκα κ αυτο γινεται πουλωντας βασιλικο πολτο ενω δεν ειναι βασιλικος πολτος. ειδικα στην εξεφτελιστικα χαμηλη τιμη που εχει στα φαρμακεια. ναι χαμηλη τιμη και οχι υψηλη που θα επρεπε να εχει αν ηταν "καθαρος" . εχει ο πατερας μου μελισες(μονο για παρτι μας κ για τους συγκενεις μας) και το να βγαλεις βασιλικο πολτο περαν του οτι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο γτ πρεπει να εχεις ενα ψυγειο διπλα σου για να μην υπαρχει αλλειωση κτλ πρεπει να καταστρεψεις και μια κυψελη και να βγει κ ελαχιστη ποσοτητα β.πολτου απο αυτην. του εχω ζητησει να μου βγαλει για να τσεκαρω πραγματικα τι κανει αλλα ακομα δεν συμφωνει μεχρι να δημιουργησει περισσοτερες κυψελες ωστε να μπορει να χασει κιολας.. μιλαμε για κατι πολυ δυσκολο κ πραγματικα πανακριβο αν ειναι καθαρο(γι αυτο κ αν δεν το εχεις και ειναι καποιος γνωστος σου απλα δεν ειναι καθαρο) εδω μεχρι κ το μελι οι μελισοκομοι που πουλανε σε κοσμο, οχι με μαγαζια κτλ ενα 90% νοθεουν το μελι με ζαχαρι για να το πουλανε 3-4 ευρω πιο φθηνα το κιλο και να ειναι κ ολοι ευχαριστημενοι με την τιμη του κ καλα ντοπιου μελιου.οπως επισης για να βγαζουν περισσοτερο μελι δεν αφηνουν στις μελισσες να τρωνε απο το μελι τους αλλα τους βαζουν να τρωνε ζαχαρη για να τους μενει περισσοτερο μελι. τα λεω ολα αυτα που τα εχω δει πανω στην πραξη επειδη ευτυχως ο πατερας μου εχει ενα καλο για μενα χομπυ και οχι μεσα απο τα ματια του εμποριου..
> Τελος οτι η καθε ευρενα λεει οτι λεει πανω σε τετοια θεματα της φυσης εγω τις εχω γραμμενες εκει που δεν πιανει μελανι κ εχω μαθει να "ακουω" τον ευατο μου. συμπερασμα μου παντα φιλικα μην τα μηδενιζεται ολα αλλα εαν δεν εχετε καποιον συγκενη η πολυ μα πολυ γνωστο σας να σας δωσει καθαρο βασιλικο πολτο μην αγοραζετε γτ τοτε ειναι τσαμπα λεφτα.


εμενα ο πατερας μου ειχε παρει οχι απο φαρμακειο με 50 ευρω μια αμπουλα που ηταν ελαχιστα γραμμαρια και επερνε οσο ενα σπυρακι με την οδοντογλυφιδα  :01. Razz:  τωρα μη με ρωτησετε τι διαφορες ειδε γιατι δε τον ρωτησα κ δν ασχολειται κ με το bb απλα ετσι το χε παρει  :01. Razz:

----------


## Lao

Βασιλικός πολτός, σπιρουλίνα, ιπποφαές, πρωτόγαλα και το κακό συναπάντημα... Always the same story, πουλάνε στον κόσμο φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες. Καλύτερα να δώσω 50 ευρώ και να πάρω ένα Animal Pak παρά μια αμπούλα βασιλικό πολτό από το φαρμακείο.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> εμενα ο πατερας μου ειχε παρει οχι απο φαρμακειο με 50 ευρω μια αμπουλα που ηταν ελαχιστα γραμμαρια και επερνε οσο ενα σπυρακι με την οδοντογλυφιδα  τωρα μη με ρωτησετε τι διαφορες ειδε γιατι δε τον ρωτησα κ δν ασχολειται κ με το bb απλα ετσι το χε παρει


Και συ δεν δοκίμασες καθόλου να δεις τι παίζει?

----------


## sofos

> Και συ δεν δοκίμασες καθόλου να δεις τι παίζει?


οχι γιατι μυριζε απαισια παρολο που εβαζες ποσοτητα ισα μ ενα σπυρακι  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:

----------


## Lao

> οχι γιατι μυριζε απαισια παρολο που εβαζες ποσοτητα ισα μ ενα σπυρακι


Αν ήξερες τι κάνει αυτή η ποσότητα...  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sofos

> Αν ήξερες τι κάνει αυτή η ποσότητα...


δε ξερω παντως κ το πακ δε μ εκανε τπτ,μονο υγιη με κρατουσε κ δεν ειχα αρρωστησει ενα χειμωνα που το παιρνα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Lao

> δε ξερω παντως κ το πακ δε μ εκανε τπτ,μονο υγιη με κρατουσε κ δεν ειχα αρρωστησει ενα χειμωνα που το παιρνα


Λίγο το χεις αυτό;  :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

Εγώ δεν έχω αξιωθεί ακόμα να δοκιμάσω, παρόλο που ακούω πολύ καλά λόγια.
Που θα πάει θα πάρω και γώ! :01. Razz:

----------


## aepiskeptis

για να εκτρεφει ο μελισσοκομος το μελισσι για βασιλικο πολτο

Α. πρεπει να ειναι πολλα κιλα @@ μελισσοκομος

Β. να ειναι πλουσιος, αν ψοφησει το μελλισσι ¨ελα μωρε χασαμε κατι χιλιαρικα και τι εγινε"


Αρα??!!

----------


## sofos

> Λίγο το χεις αυτό;


σωστος καλο ειναι κ αυτο,απλα δν ειδα ενεργειες-δυναμεις κ μυικα κερδη οπως λενε αλλα ατομα στο φορουμ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Stamer

εγω πιστευω πολυ στον βασιλικο πολτο και την γυρη ειναι 100 τα εκατο φυσικα προιοντα και κανουν ενα σωρο καλα για την υγεια!!

----------


## willy

Σήμερα αγόρασα βασιλικό πολτό!!!
Σε κανένα δίμηνο θα σας ενημερώσω για τις επιδράσεις στον οργανισμό μου!  :01. Wink:

----------


## thanasis76

παντος πιο παλια που ειχα παρει απο Ελληνα παραγωγο και ηταν φυσικος, χωρις τιποτα προσθετα ηταν πολυ χαλια στο στωμα...
πρεπει οταν ξυπνησεις πριν φας κατι να βαλεις με ενα ειδικο κουταλακι που εχει μαζι, την ποσοτητα ( πολυ μικρη ειναι ) κατω απο την γλωσσα και να το κρατησεις εκει για να το αποροφησουν οι αδενες τις γλωσσας...  η γευση ειναι απαισια απλα, και επιδη δημιουργητε σαλιο στο στομα μας, μολις παει στο λαιμο, παθαινεις ενα σοκ.... ειναι πικρο, σε καει ο λαιμος σου .... μπορει να κανει πολλα καλα οπως λενε αλλα το εκαν 2-3 φορες και μετα πηγε στα σκουπιδια... :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

Που μπορώ να βρω ρε παιδιά φτηνό?

----------


## metz

> Που μπορώ να βρω ρε παιδιά φτηνό?


Θές φτηνό και καλό;

----------


## Tasos Green

> Που μπορώ να βρω ρε παιδιά φτηνό?


σε κανενα μελισσοκομείο... εμενα μου ειχε δωσει ενας μελισσοκομος ενα βαζακι σχεδον μισο κιλο τζαμπα.. :01. Mr. Green:  αλα ηταν λες και έτρωγα κερι..

----------


## sofos

> σε κανενα μελισσοκομείο... εμενα μου ειχε δωσει ενας μελισσοκομος ενα βαζακι σχεδον μισο κιλο τζαμπα.. αλα ηταν *λες και έτρωγα κερι*..


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  και η μυρωδια αστα...πολυ εντονη  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> και η μυρωδια αστα...πολυ εντονη


Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ μου, 
με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα πάρω :01. Smile:

----------


## sofos

> Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ μου, 
> με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα πάρω


παρε κ αν μπορεις να το τρως καθε φορα θα σου κανω δωρο μια intrapro σοκολατα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Tasos Green

> Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ μου, 
> με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα πάρω


αν θελεις την γνωμη μου... μην παρεις καν.. δωσε αλου τα λεφτα σου  :01. Wink:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> παρε κ αν μπορεις να το τρως καθε φορα θα σου κανω δωρο μια intrapro σοκολατα


Δεν μου κάνεις καλύτερα δώρο την myofusion :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 




> αν θελεις την γνωμη μου... μην παρεις καν.. δωσε αλου τα λεφτα σου


Απο περιέργεια ρε συ πιο πολύ θέλω να πάρω...

----------


## Andrikos

Φούσκα και με την βούλα ο βασιλικός πολτός.

----------


## metz

> Φούσκα και με την βούλα ο βασιλικός πολτός.


Αυτά από την ίδια εταιρία που απεφάνθη πως το εμφιαλωμένο νερό δεν βοηθά στην ενυδάτωση του σώματος... χμμμ...  :01. Confused:  :Confused: 

Εμένα πάντως με ''πιάνει'' πολύ καλά όποτε παίρνω!

----------


## agisilaos

> Δεν χρειάζεται να διαλέξεις ανάμεσα στην μαμά σου και σε μένα. Η μαμά σου σε αγαπάει και θέλει το καλό σου , οπότε την εμπιστεύεσαι, αλλά δεν εξετάζεις συναισθήματα εδώ , εξετάζεις να δεις αν κάτι ισχύει ή όχι σε ένα επιστημονικό θέμα.Για  να γίνει αυτό απλά ψάξε για ανεξάρτητες πηγές αποδείξεων - όχι πληρωμένα άρθρα τα οποία δεν παραπέμπουν σε βιβλιογραφία - καμιά φορά γραμμένα και από διαιτολόγους. Ειδικά στα ελληνόφωνα άρθρα θα πήξεις στην παραπληροφόρηση από τέτοια άρθρα, οπότε πρέπει αναγκαστικά να διαβάσεις αγγλικά άρθρα. Αν σκέφτεσαι ότι αυτό είναι κουραστικό και θα πάρει πολλή ώρα και καλύτερα να μην το κάνεις , να είσαι σίγουρος ότι εκεί ποντάρει και η διαφημιστική εκστρατεία προϊόντων σαν και αυτό.


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  ΕΥΓΕ ΑΡΟΡΙ ΜΟΥ!




> Νά 'ξερες πόσο συμφωνώ μαζί σου!!!!
> Το ΒΒ ποτέ δεν πήγαινε με τη μαμά ή τον μπαμπά παίδες!Εκτός αν κάποιος από τους δύο είναι ήδη ΒΒερ!


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 




> Ας πουλήσουμε και εμεις καμια μαλακια πρωτη ύλη στους ξένους ,μονο αυτοι θα μας πουλάνε  ???


ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ :03. Military All OK:

----------


## giannis64

3 ποστ σου συγχωνευτηκαν ενω θ επρεπε να διαγραφουν σαν σπαμ.

σιγουρα γνωριζουμε πως τα σπαμ ποστ επιφερουν ινφραξιον.  ελπιζω να μην εχουμε αλλα τετοια ποστ.
ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση.

----------


## Andrikos

> Αυτά από την ίδια εταιρία που απεφάνθη πως το εμφιαλωμένο νερό δεν βοηθά στην ενυδάτωση του σώματος... χμμμ... 
> 
> Εμένα πάντως με ''πιάνει'' πολύ καλά όποτε παίρνω!



Λοιπόν υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που έχει αυτήν την άποψη για το νερό και δεν κατάλαβε αυτήν την απόφαση.
Κατ' αρχήν δεν είναι "εταιρία" , είναι μία επιτροπή επιστημόνων που έχουν σκοπό να προστατεύουν τους καταναλωτές - θεωρώ ότι τα καταφέρνουν αρκετά καλά. Ο ισχυρισμός ήταν πως ''το νερό προστατεύει από την αφυδάτωση" ή κάτι σε αντίστοιχο νόημα.
 Οι παραγωγοί εμφιαλωμένων νερών ήθελαν να αναγράφεται πάνω στο μπουκάλι αυτή η ανόητη "πληροφορία". Έχετε σκεφτεί γιατί μπορεί να το ήθελαν; Προφανώς γιατί ξέρουν πως έτσι θα πουλήσουν περισσότερο , δημιουργώντας ανάγκη και μία μικρή φοβία , σαν να ψιθυρίζουν στον καταναλωτή ότι αν δεν πιει νερό θα αφυδατωθεί.
Ποια είναι η αλήθεια; Η *διαθεσιμότητα* σε νερό προστατεύει από την αφυδάτωση, όχι το να αναφέρεται στα μπουκάλια, δηλαδή αν διψάς αυτομάτως αναζητάς νερό , δεν χρειάζεσαι πληροφόρηση πάνω στο μπουκάλι για το τι κάνει το νερό. Μην ξεχνάμε πως κυκλοφορούν πολλοί ηλίθιοι εκεί έξω , και τέτοιες "καλόβουλες" πληροφορίες άνετα ερμηνεύονται λάθος - και κάπως έτσι πεθαίνουν άνθρωποι από υπερβολική δόση νερού.
Το άλλο που σε "πιάνει" στον ΒΠ είναι πόλωση επιβεβαίωσης, αυτό σίγουρα μας "πιάνει" όλους σε κάποια θέματα διατροφής ή γυμναστικής.

----------


## aepiskeptis

για να δινει το μελισσι βασιλικο πολτο πρεπει

Α: να εκτρεφεται αποκλειστικα για την παραγωγη βασιλικου πολτου.
 ολα καλα κ ωραια θεωρητικα, πρακτικα
Α1. ο μελισσοκομος πρεπει να ειναι πλουσιος, το μελισσι κινδυνευει να ψοφησει κατα τη συγκεκριμενη διαδικασια και ο μελισσοκομος κινδυνευει να χασει ενα μελισσι που θα του εδινε καποια χρηματα σιγουρα.
Α2. να εχει τις θεωρητικες και πρακτικες γνωσεις να κραταει το μελισσι ζωντανο και τη παραγωγη βασ πολτου εν δραση.

Β. ακομα και αν δωσει βασ πολτο σε απαραιτητες ποσοτητες ωστε να μπουν σε μπουκαλακι (πως θα συντηρηθει αυτος? και για ποσο χρονικο διαστημα?) , το μελισσι μετα την παραπανω διαδικασια θα ειναι εξαιρετικα αδυνατισμενο τοσο σε πληθυσμο οσο και σε μεγεθος εργατριων. συνεπως πρεπει να το δυναμωσει για να μην ψοφησει

β1. ανθοφορια καστανιας. αν δεν εχει καστανιες στην περιοχη? ή ειναι εκτος εποχης? ή αν η ανθοφορια διακοπει ή αν δωσει λιγο νεκταρ?
β2. φαρμακα, 
β3 β1+β2

Γ. το κερδος απο την πωληση του βασ πολτου ξεπερναει το κοστος απο την πωληση του μελιου και το κοστος του μελισσιου. 



Περσοναλ ριβιου. -Βασ πολτος....?   
-ναι καλα.... καλο εεε το αλλο με τον τωτω το ξερεις?
-Ναι μα ο Τακης παιρνει και λεει "δουλευει"
-κι εγω παιρνω συνθετικες βιταμινες κι αυτες "δουλευουν", ναι ναι ναι ναι σιιιιιιιιγουρα

----------


## metz

> Λοιπόν υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που έχει αυτήν την άποψη για το νερό και δεν κατάλαβε αυτήν την απόφαση.
> Κατ' αρχήν δεν είναι "εταιρία" , είναι μία επιτροπή επιστημόνων που έχουν σκοπό να προστατεύουν τους καταναλωτές - θεωρώ ότι τα καταφέρνουν αρκετά καλά. Ο ισχυρισμός ήταν πως ''το νερό προστατεύει από την αφυδάτωση" ή κάτι σε αντίστοιχο νόημα.
>  Οι παραγωγοί εμφιαλωμένων νερών ήθελαν να αναγράφεται πάνω στο μπουκάλι αυτή η ανόητη "πληροφορία". Έχετε σκεφτεί γιατί μπορεί να το ήθελαν; Προφανώς γιατί ξέρουν πως έτσι θα πουλήσουν περισσότερο , δημιουργώντας ανάγκη και μία μικρή φοβία , σαν να ψιθυρίζουν στον καταναλωτή ότι αν δεν πιει νερό θα αφυδατωθεί.
> Ποια είναι η αλήθεια; Η *διαθεσιμότητα* σε νερό προστατεύει από την αφυδάτωση, όχι το να αναφέρεται στα μπουκάλια, δηλαδή αν διψάς αυτομάτως αναζητάς νερό , δεν χρειάζεσαι πληροφόρηση πάνω στο μπουκάλι για το τι κάνει το νερό. Μην ξεχνάμε πως κυκλοφορούν πολλοί ηλίθιοι εκεί έξω , και τέτοιες "καλόβουλες" πληροφορίες άνετα ερμηνεύονται λάθος - και κάπως έτσι πεθαίνουν άνθρωποι από υπερβολική δόση νερού.
> Το άλλο που σε "πιάνει" στον ΒΠ είναι πόλωση επιβεβαίωσης, αυτό σίγουρα μας "πιάνει" όλους σε κάποια θέματα διατροφής ή γυμναστικής.


Δεν αντιλέγω πως είναι εύκολο να οδηγήσεις τον κόσμο σε συμπεράσματα και να εμφυτεύσεις πεποιθήσεις. Πιστεύω όμως πως ήταν λίγο τραβηγμένη η απόφαση σχετικά με τα εμφιαλωμένα.

Μπορεί να είναι πόλωση επιβεβαίωσης ή placebo αλλά συνεχίζει να μου δίνει ενέργεια και να με βοηθάει στην πνευματική συγκέντρωση αρκετά, οπότε μέχρι να σταματήσει να έχει αυτή την επίδραση ή να βρω κάτι καλύτερο, ή το ίδιο καλό και ποιο οικονομικό, θα συνεχίσω να χρησιμοποιώ βασιλικό πολτό 2-3 φορές το χρόνο.

----------


## Δανάη

> Φούσκα και με την βούλα ο βασιλικός πολτός.



μηπως γνωριζεις απο που προερχονταν ο βασιλικος πολτος της έρευνας...βασιλικος πολτος του εμποριου να υποθεσω....

----------


## Andrikos

> μηπως γνωριζεις απο που προερχονταν ο βασιλικος πολτος της έρευνας...βασιλικος πολτος του εμποριου να υποθεσω....


Οι μικροπαραγωγοί το έχουν αυτό το επιχείρημα αλλά μία έρευνα που να το αποδεικνύει δεν υπάρχει. H δύναμη της αυθυποβολής έχει διακυμάνσεις και λόγω γεωγραφίας - είναι αναμενόμενο ένα προϊόν που πλασάρεται ότι είναι από τα σπάργανα της φύσης να "πιάνει" πιο πολύ από ένα του εμπορίου. Αν διαβάσεις περί φαινομένου placebo θα δεις ότι ακόμα και το χρώμα του χαπιού παίζει ρόλο στο τι επιπτώσεις θα προκαλέσει.

----------


## Devil

προσωπικα μονο αμα μου το χαριζαν θα το επαιρνα....  στα χαρτια τουλαχιστον.... φαινετε να ειναι απλα και μονο ενα ματσο βιταμινες,μεταλα,ενζυμα κτλ κτλ κτλ.... σε ποσοτητες για μυγα...

και εν τελη wtf? γιατι να το παρω...? παιρνεις ενα multi που τα εχει και σε μεγαλητερες ποσοτητες...

----------


## Lao

> προσωπικα μονο αμα μου το χαριζαν θα το επαιρνα....  στα χαρτια τουλαχιστον.... φαινετε να ειναι απλα και μονο ενα ματσο βιταμινες,μεταλα,ενζυμα κτλ κτλ κτλ.... σε ποσοτητες για μυγα...
> 
> και εν τελη wtf? γιατι να το παρω...? παιρνεις ενα multi που τα εχει και σε μεγαλητερες ποσοτητες...


Πες τα ρε Devil  :08. Toast: 

Έλεος με τους πολτούς, τις σπιρουλίνες, τα ιπποφαέγια  :01. Razz:  και το κακό συναπάντημα. Ναι, πολύ ωραία όλα αυτά, αλλά για να πάρεις ό,τι παίρνεις από ένα pak θες όλο το μπουκαλάκι.

Ουστ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ΑΡΧΕΛΑΟΣ

> Πες τα ρε Devil 
> 
> Έλεος με τους πολτούς, τις σπιρουλίνες, τα ιπποφαέγια  και το κακό συναπάντημα. Ναι, πολύ ωραία όλα αυτά, αλλά για να πάρεις ό,τι παίρνεις από ένα pak θες όλο το μπουκαλάκι.
> 
> Ουστ


 :03. Thumb up:   Επαυξάνω μιας και λάμβανα βασιλικό πολτό για αρκετά χρόνια πριν χρόνια κάνοντας κολύμβηση και ομολογώ πως δεν είχα καμία δραστική αλλαγή σωματικά (εκτός από κάποιους ερωτικούς ερεθισμούς  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz: ) Μετέπειτα και μέχρι σήμερα με περισσότερα βάρη και πλέον ελεύθερες καταδύσεις ως σπορ, ομολογώ ότι με μια πρωτεΐνη, αμινοξέα, πολυβιταμίνη και προασκητικό είμαι σε καλύτερη φόρμα ειδικά όσον αφορά  δύναμη και αντοχή. Οπότε όποιος δεν πήρε βασιλικό, γνώμη μου είναι ότι πάρει δεν πάρει δεν χάνει και τίποτα...

----------


## s0k0s

Οποιος αγοραζει βασιλικο πολτο και ειναι απο θεσ/νικη (δυτικες περιοχες) το βρηκα 1+1 δωρο στα 17ευρο τα 20γρ. οποτε συνολο 40γ.
*pm να του πω σε ποια περιοχη κλπ.*

----------


## ΑΡΧΕΛΑΟΣ

Υπάρχει και σε βαζάκι με 50γρ ποιοτικού πολτού στα 23 ευρώ  :02. Shock:

----------


## johny_8

βασιλικός πολτός
κάνει δουλεια? ναι
συμφέρει? όχι

----------


## Arnold1996

εχω ακουσει οτι αν φας βασιλικο πολτο πριν το γυμναστιριο σε βοηθαει να σηκωσεις καλητερα η και παραπανω κιλα.ξερετε τι πεζει

----------


## kokolakis

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...84%CE%BF%CF%82

----------

